#ubports 2018-02-05
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> The installer is unable to recognize the device in boot mode. I used the linux, os, and windows version with no change. I also used three different brands of usb cables. I was able to fastboot a different android version as well as different bootload version. I’m not sure what to try next.
<Beton> @Omar Bibi, do you trying to install using Ubuntu Installer application?
<Beton> If yes, I assume that it hangs on waiting for fastboot?
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> Yes, that is correct. I used the ubports desktop application. It recognizes the phone automatically when the application is opened and it even open the bootloader for me, but it does hang after. It’s stuck looking for the device.
<Beton> I had similar problem yesterday flashing my BQ E5, it keep stopping on waiting for device in fastboot
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Omar Bibi, Have you unlicked the bootloader
<Beton> i used "old method" instead
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> @KingJamez The bootloader is unlocked, if I read you correctly.
<Beton> flashed with ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> @ubports_bot is this perhaps specific to the 1.9 release? Would an older release work? … Or do you recommend trying an older release of the installer?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> What varient linux os arw you using
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> **ignore last question.
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> 17.04
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Are you selecting the phone manually
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> It was manual at first, but it was automatic after enabling the usb debugger and mtp. Neither scenario changed the outcome.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Arw you selecting to do the wipe?
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> I have tried both - with and without wipe.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Try it aging with wipe
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Lerme knowbwhat happens
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> No change.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> When is it freezing?
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> On “Please reboot to bootloader”
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Omar Bibi, This is End of Life. You should upgrade.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @criztovyl, Find some way to connect your computer to the phone as a headset, and via pulseaudio, I guess?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @tydell, Unity8 + lightdm source
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Does the phone gobto the bootloader
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> @KingJamez it does.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Try downloading fastboot and adb tooks
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> This also happens in Windows 7 and mac os.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Tools
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Are you using. Virtual computer
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> No. Three different stations.
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> I will try to download it manually and see what happens.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> You may need to ugrade to 17.10
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/p8ZVfl1V/file_4054.jpg
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> I just did. I think the issue is related to the device.
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> I attempted with the app and MDT.
<tgBot1> <Riojhe> Source for redmi 4a please🙏
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It is not a supported device
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Omar Bibi, I have flashed the N5 without issue. I used 17.10
<tgBot1> <ignorare> @abranson: What was your opinion ablut the Librem-talk?
<tgBot1> <Riojhe> @dohbee, and how get r4a to supported device?
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> To make sure I understand - the issue has to do with the baseband version ending in 4a?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Omar Bibi, How did you download the told?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Tool?
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> After the installation I added the usb to udev and that got it to work. Thank you @KingJamez. I will be sure to donate.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Glad to help.
<tgBot1> <Riojhe> @Omar Bibi, Baseband is fixed now. No unknown
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Any ideas why 'lock security' doesnt work? Neither 4-digit or passphrase..
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> i am going on trip and i want some security on my N5..
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Seems like uAdblock was the reason. Now it works. 😎
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> Is there a app to download mp3 files from youtube? I'm pretty sure there was a app for that in the old UT store.
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JyKO9bWs/file_4056
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, Huh? there should be translations https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/ubuntu-ui-plugin/tree/master/i18n . are they not working then? What version?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Johan_k, one could make a webapp for convert2mp3.com (or use this from the browser), it's a pretty solid service
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> nope, abort, convert2mp3.net
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @peternerlich, Yes, there was one in the old store. It's still on uappexplorer but not in openstore.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Version 0.1.5  I have uninstalled and installed and it continues in English but it should be in Spanish. Perhaps I have to delete conf with Tweak Tool.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, deleteing conf won't make any difference. Can you check `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/dekko2.dekkoproject/current/**/bin/plugins/ui/i18n` also could i get the the log just after you start the app. It should show translations being loaded.
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/59UC3kfD/file_4059.jpg
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> ubports logo!
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McgwDB13igo
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> at 4:13
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, I'm there. What shout I do?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> is there a *.qm for your locale?
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> Yes es.qm
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, es.qm
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Ok and does the app log say it's getting loaded? look for `[dekko.plugman.loader] >> ...` lines
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> @Johan_k, maybe vulgry  was one wich you could use to do it in the past, but   I'm not sure if since youtube modified his service you can download from youtube with it. But I think that you can do it from other sources...
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @j2g2rp, For videos it goes yet.
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @j2g2rp, Vulgry is great and still available in openstore, but I thought it's only for video
<tgBot1> <Michele> @NotKit, which device is it?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Gemini PDA
<tgBot1> <Michele> wow👍🏻
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah, that's an MTK device right?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> did you run into difficulties specifically because of that?
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack The protocol of the place I want to connect by VPN is "SSL VPN". I enter a page, put my login an password but wen I try to go to a web page the navigator stops. I show the screen:
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/juF0WGxs/file_4063.jpg
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Cesar_Herrera, Hmm can I have more details, you want to use a VPN ? Is it OpenVPN or not?
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, No. It is "SSL VPN"
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I dont think UT supports this. We have only config for OpenVPN inside
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, OK. We finish then. Thanks.
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> it's essentially a VPN in the browser where a server acts like a proxy
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> odd that it won'
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> Odd that it doesn't "just" work in the browser
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, How can this work?  Can you give ma link
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @rogieroudshoorn, no calls, Bluetooth or anything besides screen and Wi-Fi yet
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> @Flohack, If you look at the URL, first part is the proxy. Second part is the website he's browsing. Functionality runs completely in the browser - you typically login first and then you have a logon ticket in your cookie
<tgBot1> <Michele> where can I check the latest version for the rc channel? there was a link, but I lost it...
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, Probably UT browser does not support this, it might use a plugin?
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> it shouldn't need a plugin
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> i think my draytek router supports this as well
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is Libertine supported on 16.04 though?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> that device could really benefit from due to HW keyboard
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> essentially you log in to the proxy, and then you can browse whatever it accepts by changing the second part of the URL
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> of course, it's only a web proxy - you don't actually move your device into the VPN
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> and only for a browser tab where you stay on your VPN server
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, I cant test it probably from outside ;) so sorry no idea
<tgBot1> <samzn> Good morning
<tgBot1> <NotKit> morning :)
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> @Flohack, I can probably set up a reproduction case for you, but are we really going to bugfix this instead of getting a real browser to run through wayland?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, i use youtube-dl tool in terminal: the rare situation for me where terminal is faster than an app.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, The problem may be here because I try enter in the same way in a PC in Windows and it's not possible.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/OSTtpS2k/file_4065.jpg
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @wayneoutthere, They use a certificate made by themselves.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @rogieroudshoorn, They use a certificate made by themselves.
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> hmm, people still do that? i thought letsenscrypt ended that :)
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> :)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i have just made a first phone call on Ubuntu Touch in my life
<bshah> which device?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> Nexus 5. I use it as a daily driver now
<bshah> ah
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> nothing exciting overall, but a big step for me
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @rogieroudshoorn, They have perhaps a old one direction with autocertificate vpnssl.ubu.es and other perhaps new with certificate of Terena   vpn.ubu.es
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, nice work Ivan!  Did you get the nextcloud contacts working?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, yep, told you yesterday
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> or do you mean a standalone app? if that, then no
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, yeah but was it 'easy'?  for a guy like me? :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, and yeah.. build that app when you have amoment please ;)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, if you know how to apply patches and use nano, then yes
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @vanyasem, I am trying to document this for beginners, but with the info at Ubports docs, pherhaps me feel insecure
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, My Nana was really nice and so was my grandpa
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, webbrowser-app is a "real browser" an in some ways way better for security/privacy than firefox or chromium are
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, Google even does it :(
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and they're a bloody CA anyway
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @wayneoutthere, I have succeed with CalDAV
<tgBot1> <milkor73> I will put in our Tutorial now
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> @dohbee, I really don't mean any disrespect, but wouldn't we be happier with firefox if it would work on UT?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, No? Firefox has its own problems, and doesn't provide the integration needed
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> interesting! what do you consider to be the issues with firefox (aside from that it won't run)?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well for one it doesn't have a UI designed for phones/tablets. one could theoretically build the android version, but then it's also built on top of the android stack, so you could only use it with anbox
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and rewriting oxide to work on top of gecko instead of chromium content api, would be an unreasonably large amount of work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> especially as a way to "fix" a bug that doesn't exist :)
<tgBot1> HuseyinS was added by: HuseyinS
<tgBot1> bugrevealingbme was added by: bugrevealingbme
<tgBot1> <bugrevealingbme> Fuck
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> pong
<tgBot1> MUR55MM was added by: MUR55MM
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> Ubuntu touch for Xiaomi Mi 4 ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> See the group description for supported devices
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> Thanks
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Please don't click the blue text.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Telegram features are fun. :)
<tgBot1> Hasan was added by: Hasan
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Fuck
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome Hasan
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> great first work
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> *word
<tgBot1> <Hasan> 😂😂
<tgBot1> <Hasan> I try to bot
<tgBot1> <Hasan> How r u guys
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> There's no need to spam the group right away buddy
<tgBot1> <Hasan> What's your purpose here
<tgBot1> <Hasan> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry
<tgBot1> <Hasan> @MUR55MM, No
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Only windows
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Win10
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> @Hasan, Eyvallah
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Sana da bro
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Adamsın😂
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> @Hasan, 😂😂😂
<tgBot1> <Hasan> @MUR55MM, Amaç ne bu grupta ne yaprak yiyor bunlar burda
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> Ubuntu touch için destek grubu da
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> Mi 4 için yokmuş olsa gececektim ona farklılık olurdu
<tgBot1> <Hasan> Salla
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Please keep to English in this channel. there are other language specific channels for some languages/regions.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> Is there a click of uMatrix with calls support somewhere?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I want to call @PhoenixLandPirate :P
<tgBot1> furylions was added by: furylions
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @MUR55MM, Supported devices see https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> @Hasan, 😂😂
<faekjarz> Hi! I'd like to discuss the upgrade path from 15.04 to current on the bq Aquaris M10 …any chance of success?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Uh, okay, here we go. An official Welcome to Omar, @HuseyinS, @bugrevealingbme, @MUR55MM, Hasan and @furylions! Sorry it took us Welcoming Team so long to react. Here's all the most important information for you: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Make sure you are subscribed to @UBports_News and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @faekjarz, if you mean 16.04 devel, it's simply a matter of switching channels, and yes, it has been done plenty. however "current" stable is still 15.04 for the time being. 16.04 is not yet stable
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Michele, can someone help me please?
<faekjarz> thx, tgBot1 :)
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> Hello citizen of Freedom's World ! Is there a projet for a voice assistant ? I saw a video few months ago showing Mycroft on UB...
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @aldolinux80, It's work in progress, but it's not high in thr priority list atm
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> Xiaomi redmi note 4
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> @TronFortyTwo Thank HAL ^^
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @aldolinux80, 👍
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @aldolinux80, AFAIK that of Microft is the solely challenge available for having a voice assistant on the Ubuntu side....on UBports there are many other current challenges that have higher priority than this one. Are you italian? Maybe your are interested to join the italian supergroup at https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> I'm not i'm french
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> Aldo is for Aldéric ^^
<tgBot1> <Michele> so you may want to join https://t.me/UBports_French 👍🏻
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> thanks guys for your answers
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @aldolinux80, 😝 sorry.....Aldo is definitely an italian name...
<faekjarz> oh, is this a telegram-to-IRC type bridge thing going on here?
<tgBot1> <aldolinux80> I'm already there ^
<tgBot1> . . was added by: . .
<tgBot1> <. .> Hello I am new to this group though have a experience of running Ubuntu on my computer for few years earlier.I have a question
<tgBot1> <. .> Can u develop ubuntu touch for discarded phone like blackberry passport,Samsung wave etc.The logic to this is
<tgBot1> <. .> Y would a person with new phone experiment on installing a new Os on it
<tgBot1> <. .> I mean a person with old phone for which his company is providing no os updates is more likely to install a new Os or experiment with new os it.
<tgBot1> <. .> I believe the people who made Ubuntu on computers successful were people with old computers who loved to experiment with os.Same way Ubuntu can make people install Ubuntu touch by focussing on old phones
<tgBot1> <. .> This way Ubuntu will have a good user base
<tgBot1> Dev Wolf was added by: Dev Wolf
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @. ., unfortunately, this is not how Ubuntu works on phone. Only few devices are eligible for Ubuntu Touch installation. Please click on the UBports Supergroup description on the overhead of this chat to have details on the devices nowadays available
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> and welcome on this Supergroup, BTW
<tgBot1> <. .> @mattbel10, Sir I understand but I believe this is the only way to make Ubuntu on phones successful esle it will get lost in wilderness & will not be able to compete with Android & iOS as has been the case till date
<tgBot1> <. .> @mattbel10, Had I been in-charge of this company in place mark  I would have tried to offer this os to people free initially for their phones diccarded by their operators & latter monetizing the same
<tgBot1> <NotKit> . your ideas would probably align better with postmarketOS goals
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but it's far from ready for end users
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, May be sir but Ubuntu is such a beautiful OS lost in wilderness due to lack of marketing,it has a lot of potential.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, Ubuntu Touch project has been already dropped by Canonical and now is supported by UBPorts community
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, I have been out of touch off late from Ubuntu but it can be developed
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so basically availability for particular device depends on passionate enough people to port and support it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> there is no magic way to support every device possible, unfortunately, and porting takes lots of time
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, Sir R u computer engineering/ programmer & what's ur level of competence
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @. ., You can start doing it by porting yourself for example
<tgBot1> <. .> @malditobastardo, I am no computer expert but am good at marketing if a bunch of good computer engineers develop it with licience from canonical i can monetize & sell it in india & God willing create a sucessful company
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @. ., yes, and I'm familar with libhybris to make a few SailfishOS community ports so far
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, I am no computer expert but am good at marketing if a bunch of good computer engineers develop it with licience from canonical i can monetize & sell it in india & God willing create a sucessful company
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Please don't repeat messages. We read it the first time
<tgBot1> <NotKit> that's what people here have been doing
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, Sailfish has done it they have started to sell os for phones separately i beleive itz the future of mobile oses
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, We should  purchase hardware once & change itz OS  to our liking & device that way can have life of atleast 10 Y
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, But it should be done with existing oses as base I mean people should be able to install Ubuntu or sailfish tru an app on Android
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, It should be easy
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<tgBot1> <. .> @NotKit, And firstly there should be choice of dual booting & afterwards people can opt the O's of their liking
<tgBot1> <samzn> @. ., blackberry is incredibly locked down, samsung wave is a bad target
<tgBot1> <samzn> @. ., yes we should
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, So then focus should be on Android phones with is upto android 6 or  may be android 7 now which their operators have ditched by not providing updates
<tgBot1> <samzn> if you can run halium, likely you'll receive UBports updates for a long time
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, U don't know how much dumb people r & how much they spend on hardware which they need not.I don't understand Y software companies r not monetizing this and providing paid updates to mobile oses
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @faekjarz, yes, it is
<tgBot1> <samzn> because it's not profitable
<tgBot1> <samzn> And they'd just move to their other competitor
<tgBot1> <. .> Computer engineers & programers should monetize this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., nobody needs phones or computers or cars, to live. please don't call people names because you disagree with their wants, though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> we did
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, I include myself in people
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubuntu for phones was always a monetized product, which did not make a profit, and so Canonical dropped the project
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, What u did i don't know of any software company that has monetized this except for sailfish
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and thus it is now a community project
<tgBot1> <dohbee> sailfish does not sell ubuntu
<tgBot1> <. .> Who have started to monetize it few months back
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, I know sir I am taking about selling oses & just was giving an example
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know what you want exactly, but this circular conversation is not going anywhere. saying "someone else should do X, because I think so" is not a helpful comment to make, about any project
<tgBot1> <samzn> you can monetize it however you want, the code is free and commerciable
<tgBot1> <samzn> Just abide to the license
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Jolla (Sailfish) does not and cannot produce a generic phone OS that you can install on any device
<tgBot1> <samzn> If you deliver value, money will follow
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Thanks sir but as I already told u i am no computer expert but i can sell
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, R u a computer expert/programmer
<tgBot1> <samzn> Yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you don't seem to understand either the product or the target market, so i would be very skeptical of your ability to sell it. :)
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Can u get a think of getting a bunch of engineers together
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., Can you give me fifty million dollars?
<tgBot1> <samzn> Ubports has a bunch of engineers together
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Alright have u developed an android app tru which people can install this os on phones which it supports right now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> A group of engineers is called a pub.
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, First we should look for making delivery of product easy
<tgBot1> <samzn> It doesn't work like that, the only phones with a standardized rootfs are Windows Phones
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., It is already
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., That's not how installing an OS on a phone works
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Especially not when installing an OS requires deleting all of /data partition
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, So does it mean itz not possible to make installation of Ubuntu on Android phones easy
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it is easy
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it is not possible to make it generic
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Hasan, https://t.me/UBportsTR
<tgBot1> <samzn> @. ., installation is easy
<tgBot1> <samzn> If you give me a small loan of a million dollars I can make it easier
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Yes sir itz easy for computer experts like u & inquisitive people who install custom roms not for masses
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Bye the way I am a banker
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., no. it is easy because there is literally an installer application. you follow the instructions. it's easy
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Not a financer but bank employee
<tgBot1> <samzn> If you really have enough capital to fund the project, you should get in touch with Marius
<tgBot1> <dohbee> heh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> "bank employee"
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, BTW this is the magic of u computer experts u come to know about people by peeping into their phones hahaa
<tgBot1> <samzn> ROI can be in form of merchandizing or royalties over applciations
<tgBot1> <dohbee> seriously dude. joining a channel and immediately telling the entire project to change direction to follow your personal goals, is a bit rude.
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Sir I strongly beleive Ubuntu has a lot of potential
<tgBot1> <samzn> yes, we also think so
<tgBot1> <samzn> that's why we're in this
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, No sir i just was inquiring the possibilities
<tgBot1> <samzn> Convergence fills my personal needs
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you want to start a business porting ubuntu to more phones, by all means do it
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @samzn, 👍+1
<tgBot1> <dohbee> however, you won't make any profit, and every separate device will still need custom porting work to make ubuntu usable on it
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, That should be the bigger goal when their is shift to hand held devices what's the need of convergence
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and pardon the language, but "fuck monetization"
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi . and Dev! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Besides all discussion already taking place, reserve a browser tab for https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and all the important Newcomer information with it.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> money is exactly the problem. you can't solve the problems money creates, by dumping more money at it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> mo money, mo problems
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, But think about the charity  u can do after earning money
<tgBot1> <dohbee> think about the charity i do by giving away the code i write for free
<tgBot1> <MaxKerst> @dohbee, Let's establish Communism then
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, I agree but presently money is the vehicle to bring a positive change in lives of needy people
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no it isn't
<tgBot1> <samzn> If you want to contribute to Ubports, by all means, do it
<tgBot1> <samzn> https://www.patreon.com/ubports
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Suppose u want to feed a hungry child how can u without money
<tgBot1> <MaxKerst> Yeah. Human grease will destroy Communism. Even Socialism broke while being surrounded by greasy arseholes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> with some seeds, dirt, water, and sunlight?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @. ., This has been proved as False, Hint as to why computer sales are up and tablet sales are down.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @MaxKerst, that is inappropriate
<tgBot1> <criztovyl> @dohbee, Pulse may be an good entry point, thx!
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Sir it will take a long time & u would have to purchase seeds & pay irrrigation, fertilizer bills in money BTW thanks
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @dohbee, Well said. Canonical dropped the project exactly for sake of monetization. We are here because, as a community, we can do whatever we want, at our pase, without the anxiety for competing agains either iOS or Android
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., no. stop trying to view every problem like a capitalist.
<tgBot1> <samzn> Profitering isn't a sin, but you need to do it smartly
<tgBot1> <samzn> Selling updates isn't going to work
<tgBot1> <. .> @mattbel10, Sir no offence U people work hard(like apple co-founder Steve wozniak) & people like jobes make fame & money.U should rather think like bill gates who balanced both.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not entirely sure what's going on here, but what exactly are you trying to do .?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Because this discussion is going nowhere.
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Why sir if a person spends 10k on new phone if we provide him new os for 2.5K why will it not work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot1> <samzn> I would absolutely love if openstores had a monetization scheme for selling apps
<tgBot1> <samzn> @. ., Because Apple did it and abandonned it 2 major versions after
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i think drive in circles and fail to exit the roundabout?
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Why will a customer not purchase tru this he is saving & we r earning itz a win win situation
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @. ., Okay. We're really not interested in monetizing the OS itself at this point. We're a (soon to be) nonprofit driving the goals of an Open Source mobile operating system.
<tgBot1> <samzn> @. ., Because they don't care as long as the system works
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If you would like to start a project like that, this is not the place.
<tgBot1> <samzn> It has been proven
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samzn, i don't even want to think about that. it's such a nightmare to get right
<tgBot1> <samzn> Specially now that Operating Systems are becoming a Service rather than a Product
<tgBot1> <samzn> You can sell licenses to OEMs, see Jolla and Remix OS, that works, but we have no OEM support yet
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Had it been so they would not have purchased new phones.People purchase new phone due to artificial craving created for new oses
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> people buy new phones because phones are junk and designed to fail
<tgBot1> <samzn> People buy phones because of hardware features or because it's been getting too old
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Sir we have to bypass oems initially we have to directly reach out to customers/end users
<tgBot1> <samzn> If you are competing against free LineageOS in the aftermarket update market with a paid option it's already doomed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samzn, well, we have fairphone
<tgBot1> <samzn> Jolla sells Sailfish X licenses with updates to life
<tgBot1> <samzn> It's a small market but it's smarter than selling every update
<tgBot1> <samzn> And they have a good tie in with Sony
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Sir initially/in emerging markets may be but later/in mature markets it's the craving/craze for new os
<tgBot1> <samzn> You can target the corporate market with that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., not really. Apple updates iOS on pretty much all phones still
<tgBot1> <samzn> You won't find anything on the consumer side
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, BTW u talk a lot of sense & try to understand others viewpoint,u would be very successful God willing
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but at some point you're going to have to actually upgrade the hardware too. see the "slowing apps to save battery" fiasco with iOS 11
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Sir so u mean we can't sell updates we have to sell entire O's initially or increase market share for next step/s.But I think the  model i talked about is a good model to increase market share & reach out to maximum people.
<tgBot1> <samzn> Sell it to corporate clients
<tgBot1> <samzn> Convergence has a big demand there and they pay good cash
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., What exactly are you talking about? We are not interested in monetizing Ubuntu touch.
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @. ., People probably will not pay money for an OS if it's GPL licensed and they can do it themselves for free
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Or have someone else do it for cheaper
<tgBot1> <samzn> @Georgecloon, RHEL
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Well if you follow Red Hat... you give away the software and sell support only
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samzn, Probably not the best example, especially for this discussion
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @KingJamez, Right, that could work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and that's selling support and updates
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not selling the OS
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but people will pay for something that's GPL
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> I dont even think they sell the updates... just the support that will do it for them
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not everyone of course, but there are plenty who will
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Like haveing an external IT group
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KingJamez, Well, if you don't pay RH, you can't get the updates for RHEL
<tgBot1> <dohbee> at least, that's how it used to be
<tgBot1> <. .> @Georgecloon, Sir ubuntu touch should initially be mainly for masses & for them support means updates after they have initially purchased the phone & os or only os
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> and it is Top Teir Support.  RHEL has and extensive Certification process in order to be an admin.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., there is no purchasing of the OS
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @. ., ubports is Not for profit.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there isn't going to be purchasing of the OS
<tgBot1> <samzn> Say you would fork Ubuntu Touch and charge for it, how much do you have to invest in R&D?
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> Isn't it going too far now? Cannot this discussion be treated as a OT?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @. ., But as stated feel free to start your own varient similar to RHEL to use free software and sell support
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mattbel10, it's technically not OT. just annoying i guess
<tgBot1> <. .> Sorry to say but u engineers complicated it a lot i was simply taking of selling ubuntu touch os & updates directly to masses on their old phones
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> We aren't interested in that.
<tgBot1> <. .> @UniversalSuperBox, But Y
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because freedom, that's why
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @. ., I am sorry to say that you seem to have the wrong idea for what UBPORTS is about.
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Money brings freedom
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ubports is a commune of developers
<tgBot1> <dohbee> *sigh*
<tgBot1> <samzn> You have the freedom to fork it, but you need to abide to the license
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Yes i see a lot of wozniaks in u & i want u to earn a lot & helo humanity a lot
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you are weird.
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @dohbee, yes it's annoying, also because it is pretty clear the new guy here isn't really interested in what this community is about.....sooooo, why give him such importance?
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, No sir u may think so but i am not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mattbel10, i don't really?
<tgBot1> <. .> @mattbel10, This community should be a basis for selling/delivering ubuntu to maximum number of people.Everything else is nothing but only ideas & that too utopian
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> I mean, we all are trying to explain him what UBports is about but he doesn't want to listen...
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @. ., They're not too utopian if they work
<tgBot1> <. .> @mattbel10, U didnt can u explain to me what itz all about
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., I already told you. It is very rude to come in here and tell us what our community "should" be about
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it is free software. if you can't understand free software communities, then this is not the community for you.
<tgBot1> <. .> I like & respect ur community a lot
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not everything is about money. you will have to learn and understand that before you can understand free software
<tgBot1> <dohbee> apparently not
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, But somebody told me free software is whose code is open source doesn't necessarily mean itz free
<tgBot1> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7q71VOIk/file_4066
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @. ., someone told you wrong
<tgBot1> <. .> Oh yes I remember it was one of the founders of linux stallman the boss
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @samzn, Nice sticker, is it new?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, ., final word. We are not interested in selling Ubuntu Touch on its face. You may sell it yourself if you follow the license, that is, you must release all source code and changes that you make to it. You must also host all source and binaries yourself and never refer to the Ubuntu name.
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot1> <. .> Richard stallman said free software is whose code is open source doesn't necessarily mean itz free
<tgBot1> <dohbee> richard stallman definitely did not say that
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Yes bet
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @. ., that's what said license is for
<tgBot1> <samzn> @dohbee, He did, free as in free software, not free beer
<tgBot1> <. .> @dohbee, Listen to his interviews on YouTube & u will get gist of them
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @. ., Please, such conversations are now really not the purpose of this room.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> no matter who's right
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samzn, I mean, he would not refer to it as open source. He is very adamant about the distinction between "Free Software" and "Open Source"
<tgBot1> <samzn> Ah yes
<tgBot1> <. .> @peternerlich, These r because purpose of this community is to deliver this software/os to maximum & we r talking about ways & means to deliver
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jueCdtOw/file_4068.mp4
<tgBot1> <dohbee> He also may have said you can sell GPL software, but if someone asks for the code, you must give it to them, and they can then also freely distribute it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd really like to discuss this further, please move to @ubports_ot since it's obviously going nowhere here.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> (Sticker, 512x302) https://irc.ubports.com/J6NLYVk0/file_4069
<tgBot1> <samzn> @dohbee, Which is why I'm not discouraging this guy's attempts, even if he has no basis or focus
<tgBot1> <. .> @samzn, Thanks a lot sir
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah, not discouraging either really. But it is not what we are doing here
<tgBot1> <samzn> Ya
<tgBot1> <. .> Thanks really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and as Dalton said, it's getting to the point where it is way off topic for this channel
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox, I told u 😎
<tgBot1> <. .> I will search the internet & understand the purpose of ur community
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mattbel10, Things evolve quickly on the internet
<tgBot1> <samzn> Install Gentoo
<tgBot1> <. .> Sorry for making u angry
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Xt7aj1FX/file_4070.log
<tgBot1> <. .> But i will try to learn about u further
<tgBot1> <. .> But one thing want to tell u all is that u will sweat a lot for ur ideas & work hard on this os but in the end sone big corporate will sell it
<tgBot1> <. .> See how now Google uses & sells android
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Empty pings don't help, especially not in two groups.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's a halium question, keep it in Halium
<tgBot1> <. .> So wanted u all to understand what ur goal should be
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @wayneoutthere only you can help us!!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Now i see why you were objecting to my opposition to rude language to @malditobastardo ....   I think we can all have a conversatin without swearing.  I know it's hard, we're all humans.  But I will continue to hope that we can try.  Sometimes I show my daughter the supergroup activity and then she sees something like this.  I'm not a prude, I've come through some ugly paths and know all the words, but I think cleaner is better for a
<tgBot1> healthy community.
<tgBot1> <. .> Thank u all
<tgBot1> <. .> Good bye
<tgBot1> <. .> Gud night
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @. ., Bye! Feel free to come by again any time!
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @. ., Oh, if you want to stay updated on UT but not really like to follow the chat here subscribe to @UBports_News
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Actually, science has proved that swearing is healthier for you, than not
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @dohbee, Oh, I'd like to see the paper to that
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Science also used to say that Fluoride is good for your health
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, I must be really healthy then!! 😆
<tgBot1> <anpok> Sir Science a wise man must be
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @UniversalSuperBox, Not halium questions it is kernel question.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> how about these handy tools for the SG?  @#$#@%#@%$%^
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> observe … F!$!@#$%^% monetization! … Yah! … @#$!! … and @#$#@$ YOU, RoDnEY!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @peternerlich, https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/01/science-swearing-profanity-curse-emma-byrne/?beta=true
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, we need a yumi sticker with this in the speech bubble
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @dohbee, thanks!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> did someone ask for... Yumi?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, Sorry @UniversalSuperBox i am facing kernel error while compiling.... actually i adapted krillin ubuntu kernel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @maharudra108, I'm pretty sure the kernel is part of halium build
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, Ubuntu kernel compiling
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, It is a necessary element, yes.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/431A89bB/file_4072.png
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> nice, now who is responsible for the sticker pack?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> haha.  UBAMMIT
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, 🤣🤣🤣 genious
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoXQbpC6Fo
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, Can we pin this?  Besides... we need a new Pinned message :)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: Is there a click of uMatrix with calls support somewhere?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, LOL. great one
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @vanyasem, mariusgrip test?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @malditobastardo, do you have a link nearby
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/umatriks.mariogrip.test
<tgBot1> <MaxKerst> @dohbee, why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @MaxKerst, uh, because phrasing
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @malditobastardo, thank you
<tgBot1> <MaxKerst> @dohbee, ookay.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't even know what you were trying to say. but it was quite rude the way you said it
<tgBot1> <samzn> "I watch the Super Bowl for the commercials." Congrats to whoever thought-up that psyop.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> https://hastebin.com/koqupoburu.vbs
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, Help me to sort out this plz
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @mariogrip do you have updated pulseaudio-droid module?
<tgBot1> Chris was added by: Chris
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello Chris and welcome to UBports.  Please feel free to join the conversation and let us know if you have any questions.
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> With nexus 5 cant start installation. Already at booloader menu, but nothing happens. What's wrong?
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Using instsller from linux machine..
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, yes! maybe you can work with Captain Gripsgarden and turn Grip Tests into Grips Reality???
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Using installer from linux machine.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Dejavu_Dmitry, try with another USB cable
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @malditobastardo, Nothing... maybe its my leneageos?
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Incorrect bootloader?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Could you please join the welcome room? https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Lineage doesn't change fasstboot to not be fastboot. Only the recovery and OS are changed. I flashed from Lineage over to Ubuntu on my N5 without any problem. So it definitely works.
#ubports 2018-02-06
<tgBot1> <trainailleur> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/LfNQhHb6/file_4066
<tgBot1> <trainailleur> Sorry for copy-paste from up-thread.  Fumble-fingers.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> BT_RTFCOMM what this flag does?
<tgBot1> <Corne> Do we have any guides to flash from ubuntu touch back to android?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Corne, Not really but should be able to do this quite easily
<tgBot1> <MaxKerst> @dohbee, Sorry, I have mistaken greasy with greedy 😕😣
<tgBot1> YvesLucien was added by: YvesLucien
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @. ., In my opinion, that's correct. It could be a nice thing if someone (a for profit organization detached by UBports) would try to install Ubuntu Touch on the supported phones for a reasonable fee and then give some of the fees back to UBports that can use them to improve the development and build more ports of the OS for other phones. if the fee is reasonable this would benefit the people who use it, the project, and also the other GNU/Linux
<tgBot1> distro for phone through the halium project. Obviously the people would still be able to install Ubuntu themselves for free if they have the skills to do that.
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @dohbee, No, he is correct on this. https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @. ., Just, for sure he didn't use the "open source" formula to talk about it
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> Guys, Is it possible for the installation to last 60 minutes?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Which step is it on?
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> my installer stucked on "Downloading file 1 of 2"
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> 🤔 Downloading shouldn't take long normally
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> If your internet connection is very slow or failed during the process
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> If the connection failed, then maybe the installer is not able to recover
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @garrogarri, okay, can i restart installer at this point?
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Yes, I think it should be safe
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> I'll try.. right now.
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> Worked, like a charm! … The problem was in my proxy...
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> Okay, but now on the screen appeared Ubports Recovery menu ... And on PC installer downloads files (12) … Is any reaction need?
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> No
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Just wait
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @garrogarri, Stuck on downloading 1 file of 12..... I think that there is no any handling of file downloading issues or network conection problems in Installer
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> yes, I think so too
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @Corne, Just use magic device tool?
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @garrogarri, Also the download is so slow ... Even through my 100Mbps internet channel
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @garrogarri, There is awesome thing implemented in SDI (Snappy Driver Installer, an application for installing/updating drivers on PCs running Microsoft Windows using driverpacks or included folders with drivers. It can be used to install drivers on newly assembled PCs at places where Internet isn't available. Users can also use the software to keep their drivers up to date.) … Downloading files by p2p...bittorrent... … SDI is GPL-project
<tgBot1> real for UBports Installer?
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @Dejavu_Dmitry, if I'm not wrong, Magic Device Tool download the files to install in their own folder and if the files are already presents, use it
<tgBot1> T was added by: T
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello T . Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @garrogarri, As soon as its a company its all about liability, consumer rights and warranty. I think it is possible but would require a supply of new phones. So you can order a batch of 100 and get a discount. Then it could work. But many of the supported phones are from used market already
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> Is it possible to offer the installation as a service? Is there also some liability like a warranty then?
<tgBot1> <. .> Hello to everyone
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> hello! 😊
<tgBot1> <. .> This article has vindicated my stand
<tgBot1> <. .> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html
<tgBot1> <. .> Now I beleive this discussion can move forward
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @. ., In @UBports_ot perhaps?
<tgBot1> <. .> The first point in selling/distributing the O's for a fee is what additional value we can add to the software/os for which people can pay.For an example I can say Google added play store maps etc
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Google surely won't do that
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @. ., I would not do that. The additional value for people who pay will be that they don't need any skill to install some software that will provide long term support
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Google gets revenue by selling people's data, not by selling the software
<tgBot1> <. .> @garrogarri, Exactly
<tgBot1> <. .> @garrogarri, BTW thanks for qouting that article
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> Maybe ubports could license some maps from non google map providers for download as offline maps to ubports - i would be interested..
<tgBot1> <. .> @garrogarri, But we can earn by providing a delivery channel & simplyfying installation procedure & perhaps by adding default search engine,maps etc of our choice
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Andrissk, You can download OSM tiles
<tgBot1> Space_Lenin was added by: Space_Lenin
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @. ., well tbf you mentioned selling "open source software". Where as that talks about selling "free software". Have a read of https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.en.html
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> @garrogarri, Do you mean the OSMScout app? Thanks for the tip..
<tgBot1> <. .> @DanChapman, I didn't mention selling I mentioned monetizing which may be different from selling the open source software.It can be adding &  monetizing services etc linked to this os
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh no not again
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> yup
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rwG52Pzy/file_4078.mp4
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Good affternoon. Since two hours I have the pprooblem, that I am not asked for the PIN of my second SIM of my FP2 (after a reboot). In the drop-down I can see it is locked. Tapping the unlock-button doooes nothing. Manual rebooting doesn't help, too. Can someone help, please?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> fozzy bear facepalm is the bestest facepalm
<tgBot1> <Daniel> .
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Thanks to the built-in reboot-automat of the FP2 my phone repaired itself. Three reboots later it let me unlock the second SIM again.
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @Daniel, 😂 gotta love that auto reboot function. it clears RAM quickly and keeps you from spending too much time on your phone. it's customer oriented too by perfectly matching the average teenager's attention span.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> :)
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Well, from time to time I find it a little bit annoying. Just a little bit. It is somehow apple-ish in that way that it knows what you want better than you know it yourself. But in general, it is a nice function for smartphone addicts.
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> No! you dont want that webapp, no, you don't want to scroll, no don't play that game. close that app? YES CLOSE ALL TEH APPS!
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> poor FP2, it just wants you to leave it alone.
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> The f-phone
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> @garrogarri, It has become quite difficult, actually. The OSM people were paying huge server costs for third party apps using their tiles, so they shut that option down. I'm using OpenTopoMap for downloading, it's different but still useful for cities too (and great for topography, of course)
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Gorsh2, There should be a P2P way to do this
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> There's also Maperitive: a program to render your own tiles using the raw data download.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> @garrogarri, That's a great idea.
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Gorsh2, This looks nice
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Gorsh2, It would be fine to know how create maps for OSMScout from OpenStreetMap.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> http://maperitive.net/
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Gorsh2, I didn't know it. Thanks.
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Cesar_Herrera, Me neither
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> What I didn't like was there's no preset way of showing it exactly the same as OSM
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> The map I mean.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> You have this rulesets that say what gets rendered, and none was exactly like it.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> That's why I'm using OTM tiles now (they still let you direct download). I'm on a hiking vacation now and it's been awesome, the trails are drawn perfectly.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> The app GSMScout is very good and the maps very compact. But it should be more user friendly.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> No idea, uNav for me is everything I need.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Except maybe GPX recording and rendering; that would make it perfect.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> uNav is very good when you have data.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> In some fields it is difficult.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> No, you can use it offline, everything I said here was for that.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> I've been using it with offline tiles for a while
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> In this case I preffer OSMScout.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Oh I didn't know it worked onlin
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> e
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> As a navigator. Cool.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> It isn't my scenario (I mostly need directions in cities; and a plain map where there's no signal) but cool.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Gorsh2, The OSMScout is only offline.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Oh. I've just downloaded it and remembered. I used to use it before uNav got the offline maps thing.
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Gorsh2, Also bike map and navigation is a missing feature
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> @garrogarri, Indeed.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> If you only want record the track there were Activity Tracker.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Yeah, I know... But it's not on the OpenStore now.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> :(
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> I think it's a pretty simple function to write; I may start asking Costales for it
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> (Or maybe even write a crude script myself)
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> OK
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Gorsh2, yeah, it's perfect for it 👌🏻
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Gorsh2, I'm trying to fork an old gpx tracking app in my free time, I'll let you know when I publish it...
<tgBot1> <samzn> (Photo, 512x374) https://irc.ubports.com/CoEg9R5N/file_4080.jpg
<tgBot1> <samzn> Next UBPorts platform with convergence confirmed??
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> @Michele, Oh yes. If you need help (not a programmer here, just an amateur) just ask.
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> That, and a good mpd client, is all I need for my UBthingy.
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Gorsh2, ok, now I'm just trying to make the old app working 😂
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Was it Activity Tracker?
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Or another one?
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Gorsh2, yaeh, that one
<tgBot1> <Gorsh2> Cool. Like I said, anything this amateur non-programmer can do to help, just ask.
<tgBot1> <Michele> sure!
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> https://github.com/cwayne18/ActivityTracker
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @samzn, device?🤠😥
<tgBot1> <samzn> Nintendo Switch
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Cesar_Herrera, This is... Chris Wayne (out there)?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> must recruit!
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @samzn, lol
<tgBot1> resowy95 was added by: resowy95
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @samzn, Is it an ASUS Transformer TF 101?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @Space_Lenin and @resowy95! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @MUR55MM, I'm trying to build It...
<tgBot1> <MUR55MM> @Mattia990, Okey thanks
<tgBot1> <delijati> I have a problem with moving a file that i have downloaded with the downloadmanager (qml in my app) and then moving it to the downloads folder (with cpp)  (https://github.com/neochapay/webbrowser-app/blob/620b91907224322526967d5e71a28c51bab974d9/src/app/webbrowser/downloads-model.cpp#L287) similar code ... i get a Failed moving file ... and the result of that operation is just false ... any ideas i'v set thsi permissions to appamor  … ```+
<tgBot1> "content_exchange", … +        "content_exchange_source", … +    "write_path": [ … +    ],```
<tgBot1> <delijati> is `apparmor` logging soimething somewhere ?
<tgBot1> <clannad> @delijati, Yes in dmesg
<tgBot1> Trapkingh was added by: Trapkingh
<tgBot1> <Trapkingh> Reagan: … I recently downloaded ubuntu-17.10.1-server-amd64.iso and extracted the iso file on my usb device but i cant seem to locate the setup.exe file … Any Clues
<tgBot1> <delijati> @clannad, `apparmor="DENIED" operation="rename_dest"`
<tgBot1> <delijati> thanks
<tgBot1> <delijati> hmm so know how to fix that ... my conserne is that it shouldn't be fixed :/
<tgBot1> <delijati> but sharing files with the content hib only works for known mimetypes aka images, video ...
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @Trapkingh! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. For your question, please come into the Newcomers Room.
<tgBot1> <delijati> got it working by adding `"content-hub": "content-hub.json"`
<tgBot1> JJW88 was added by: JJW88
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @JJW88, Hi @Joe W. I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Trapkingh, There isn't a setup.exe, and that has nothing to do with ubports really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> If you want help with installing Ubuntu on a PC/server, the right place would be #ubuntu IRC on Freenode network
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or you can ask a question on https://askubuntu.com
<tgBot1> <oleg sokolov> maybe a campaign on indiegogo with preinstalled ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @dohbee / Rodney thanks for this links, nice
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/n637joPF/file_4083
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip In the latest Q&A you said, that the startup of the gallery-app (and some other apps) on xenial are fixed, right? How did you do this?
<tgBot1> Gianluca was added by: Gianluca
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Gianluca, Hi Gianluca. I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
#ubports 2018-02-07
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 408x616) https://irc.ubports.com/mwgVBiuW/file_4086.jpg
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 1280x618) https://irc.ubports.com/EUT0CP0h/file_4088.jpg
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Unity 8 on top of x LOl
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 1095x661) https://irc.ubports.com/ZnmxQsh8/file_4090.jpg
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> 👍
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> it tooks 3 fucking days hahahah
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> but it's very easy! maybe I will made a video :)
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Yes! That would be nice
<tgBot1> <donR> Is anbox ready ?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @donR, no
<tgBot1> <donR> How long have to wait ..
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> until it's done
<tgBot1> <donR> Lol
<tgBot1> <donR> Good morning all..
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Is night here
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> same, 11 PM here
<tgBot1> <Gajasurve> I want to install it on myOone plus one. Any bugs or drawbacks? any post giving Review of usage and all?
<tgBot1> <iHusky> ehhh sadly no one port this for xiaomi mido :(
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> @iHusky, your best bet is to wait for halium and xenial to reach a stable state at this point
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @Lyokanthrope, what is a halium
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> ddg it. it's a project that gives us a better base for porting OSes like ubuntu touch and plasma mobile to devices.
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @Lyokanthrope, I think tha will be longest waiting :(
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> well you're free to do it yourself, or donate a device to a dev who'll do it
<lotuspsychje> i believe some day a linux will be able to install on all mobile devices
<lotuspsychje> so many nice projects goin on
<tgBot1> <iHusky> maybe, because android is boring for me, and I don`t have any choicieonly android or iOS. Yes SailfishOS is interesting, but it is only for Xperia X and I don`t think that all android apps work good on this OS
<tgBot1> <iHusky> choice*
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Sailfish can be ported to anything else just like Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> But you don't get the Android app support as it's a proprietary component in Sailfish
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> @iHusky, Well anbox can also run on sailfish.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Eventually
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @shenoy13, but not yet
<tgBot1> <iHusky> maybe in near future
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Anbox only works for two UT devices currently as well
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> @iHusky, Yes not yet. Waiting for something good is sweet😁
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @shenoy13, but I hate waiting I need fast life and fast changes
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> @iHusky, Yup but can't be helped
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @shenoy13, I know, but I don`t think that some apps like google music work well on official SailfishOS, because this need some google services working in background
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> @iHusky, Actually you can install google services
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> It's kind of a hack.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> But why would you go to an alternative os like that just to do that?
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> @iHusky, You can use many other services. There is Spotify.
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @shenoy13, I don`t want copy and set all my music once again (I lose too many time to do this) and spotify don`t show my local music added to their application
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @Lyokanthrope, I need alternative because I want always alternative for mainstream like android or iOS. But I am addicted for google music ( I love listen music all the time) so I must use android
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> @iHusky, Oh ok.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Well, frankly, if you're expecting to be able to use something like Ubuntu Touch and not lose time migrating stuff over, you're in for a lot of disappointment
<tgBot1> <iHusky> @Lyokanthrope, but why, if I will in near future run UB port and anbox, and run google music so I don`t will disappointment
<tgBot1> <petya230> Morning here :D
<Wheezy_WW444> hello
<Wheezy_WW444> does ubports work with at&t 4g LTE in the USA?
<tgBot1> win8linux was added by: win8linux
<tgBot1> Anghirrim was added by: Anghirrim
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Wheezy_WW444, If your hardware supports it yes
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @win8linux @Anghirrim  … Welcome! Here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome you can find a little introduction to not get lost, if you have any question feel free to ask in the welcome group
<tgBot1> <jonny> Hi @Anghirrim! Welcome back!
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> Thanks @jonny
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> @Crash_Burn Hi Will, maybe I missed the date or estimated timeframe for the launch, but in the last Community update broadcast, you talked about some new UBPorts discussion groups. Do you know approx. when they would go live ?
<tgBot1> <popeydc> Hello! @mariogrip  and friends! - do you guys still use / need https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/  to be up? We're looking at possibly decommissioning it.
<bshah> !!!
<bshah> It is possible that halium manifest still mentions it
<bshah> at least for halium-5.1 branch
<tgBot1> <popeydc> Is the code mirrored elsewhere? I'm keen to make sure we don't drop a service you're relying on, but it's hard to justify us continuing to host something we no longer use.
<tgBot1> <popeydc> We've been looking at the logs, and it seems to mostly be hit by web crawlers and our own monitoring infrastructure, and not actual users :)
<bshah> popeydc: Let me verify the actual manifest in bit and then get back to you.. I will PM you on IRC
<tgBot1> <popeydc> ok
<tgBot1> <popeydc> Thank you
<tgBot1> <win8linux> Do you have a timeline for the decommissioning or are you just waiting until there are no other projects dependent on it being online?
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> Hi, I'm back to UBPorts after a phone change (Using my Old Nexus 5 now). I flashed it with the magic tool without problem.
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> But now I seems stuck on the r1 build, and if I check for updates, it keeps searching and searching
<tgBot1> <popeydc> @win8linux, No timeline. I was just asked today by the IS people if it's being used. I imagine they're keen to shut it down because it's infra to manage that we aren't using.
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> Is the R1 the last version for Nexus 5? Thanks
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> Or should I have used the UBPort installer?
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @Anghirrim, MDT install R1 but there is R3
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> just update
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> when the phone will find it
<tgBot1> <Gianluca> Next weekend i'm going to try install Ubuntu touch on my old HTC m8 i'll make it?
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> @sambuccid, Thanks. I'll keep checking then, or use the ubports installer for a fresh install as I have nothing set up yet
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @Anghirrim, it's strange that don't find the update
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> By the way sony has on their website that they support AOSP on selected devices and they have also some forums for developers and so on. Does anybody know if the devices are in any way more open source friendly or is sony just using what they are obliged to do by oss licenses for some good PR?
<tgBot1> Ethereals was added by: Ethereals
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> Anyone have a problem with oneplus one bootloop after installing ubtouch via windows installer?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, language! yumi swear-bot image please. we have a violation.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @iHusky, consider a nice book at the beach or a fishing trip
<tgBot1> dkvish was added by: dkvish
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Gianluca, Is it supported?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Flohack, no
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> That's strange, my phone finally received the R3 update, but after this, mobile data won't work anymore
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> When I turn data on (top to bottom screen slide, then enable data), I see the 4G logo in front of the signal (still in the drawer).
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> But when I am back on scope, the top bar does not show data
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I know it was rhetorical question 😆
<tgBot1> <TheMinimalDesign> Hello guys,  … Hope.you all great … I have Huawei P8 Max  … Can I get ubuntu on it ?
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (想看更多内容，马上下载 今日头条 http://app.toutiao.com/news_article/?utm_source=content) … 跨系统ROM力作，小米4刷Ubuntu（附高清大图） … 开篇： … 小米4，被官方称之为“一块钢板的艺术之旅”，这句话展示了小米对米4的自信和对自己努力的认可，也使得大众首次认识到小米手机，设计之严禁，做工之精美。笔者认为，小米 4 是继小米 2s 又一经
<tgBot1> OS、Flyme OS、Yun OS等等 … 非Android：win10、Sailfish OS、Ubuntu Touch等等 … 刷后美图： … 已知bug： … 相机不可用； … 时有卡顿。 … 笔者提醒： … 如果米4为备用机，可尝试刷入尝鲜！如果你认为你是搞机界后继者，刷起来！ … ROM下载方式： … 留言，搞机界的人从不吝啬！ … 点击查看原文 http://m.toutiao11.com/group/6519399303499219463/?iid=25440100348&app=news_ar
<tgBot1> 《今日头条》是一款会自动学习的资讯软件，它会聪明地分析你的兴趣爱好，自动为你推荐喜欢的内容，并且越用越懂你。 … 点击下载 今日头条 http://app.toutiao.com/news_article/?utm_source=content
<tgBot1> <shen feng> Guys,xiaomi4 can get Ubuntu on it😙😀
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @TheMinimalDesign, no
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @shen feng, no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @lotuspsychje, Since Android is a Linux, we're pretty much at that day (which is why Ubuntu bug #1 got closed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @vanyasem, In the above translation of the Chinese news that mi4 seems to be able to install Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @shen feng, unfortunately, I can't read Chinese. and unfortunately that's not one of our supported devices. I sincerely doubt that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @shen feng, This super group is in English, and also has a bridge for IRC. please be considerate and post your own text in English, and split up such posts into multiple comments in the future, so everyone can more easily understand what you're trying to say
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x737) https://irc.ubports.com/EG6uoYX0/file_4092.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x697) https://irc.ubports.com/PryHmz0N/file_4094.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x540) https://irc.ubports.com/uyKAuiHF/file_4093.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x494) https://irc.ubports.com/LjSzr04O/file_4095.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x758) https://irc.ubports.com/Smw8PG7k/file_4096.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 640x729) https://irc.ubports.com/DgwoVPGy/file_4097.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vanyasem, could be someone working on a port and got it working
<tgBot1> <shen feng> Look
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, if that's true, then it's really unfortunate, as it will probably never get upstreamed (as they never got in contact with us or even notified the porting team)
<tgBot1> <shen feng> Photos in the news
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, so in that case it won't get updated to 16.04 based on Halium
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> that's a big shame
<tgBot1> <Corne> Well I can now flash between ubuntu, sailfish and lineage using magic-device-tool but it sure wasn't pretty a lot of can't stat device, device not available and file not found errors~ lots of patience and trail and error
<tgBot1> <Corne> Protip: disable auto mounting mtp devices on host machine and use debian as host instead of ubuntu
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @Anghirrim, switch to devel channel, so update again the os, this is a known issue
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Johan_k, Vulgry
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @shen feng, Can you help us get in touch with them?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @shen feng, can you contact this person and tell them to bring their code to us so we can help?  Maybe you can contact this person since you speak Chinese?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> oh
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> sorry Flo.  haha
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Maybe clear install cache using UTtweaktool
<tgBot1> <Gianluca> @Flohack, Ok so... I'll buy a fairphone 😅
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @Flohack, Sorry, what's our question for shen feng?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @exar_kun, To engage the person who made the Xiaomi port, to get them to work with us
<tgBot1> <Anghirrim> @Stereofont @sambuccid. Thanks both, a clean install did the trick.
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @dohbee, Ok we will probe the Chinese group
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @wayneoutthere, Maybe I can try to find this article author, take a look at can provide source code, but to see this article like is forwarded eventually source is in China miui forum
<tgBot1> komposteroff was added by: komposteroff
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @komposteroff, Many happy returns Кирилл. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @shen feng, Nice! thanks guys
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @shen feng, it would be good that they come under the hood of the community ports. Then we can provide them with guidance and help, and also maintain it better.
<tgBot1> <dkvish> Any idea to install Ubuntu touch on Mi Max/Redmi Note 2/Redmi 1s??
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> See the group description for supported devices
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Posted recently in the UBPorts forum about reaching out to universities/schools to do presentations of ubuntu touch and ubports. I have now started approaching one school too see if they would let me come and do a presentation and see if there is any interest in what is being done in this project. Seems like a lot of people on the team is reading here so I thought Id post a message here
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> That sounds like a very interesting way to drum up interest
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow, Dalton... top-notch commentary on that one.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> After editing fstab* for mountpoints build giving error
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> https://hastebin.com/okojiyodit.sql
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You have two entries for `/data`, remove one.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, That should be fine
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a modification of `hybris-boot`'s build script, so it gets upset in that case
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No big deal
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Jimmie Johnsson, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/948/building-relationships-with-universities/6 … Here is the link for more information.  Kudos on such a nice post.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @UniversalSuperBox, Should i remove from hybris-boot mountpoint fix script?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, ah ok, so a bug in that script. someone should probably fix that :)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @maharudra108, No... It sounds like you have two `/data` entries in your device's fstab
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @UniversalSuperBox, Well i find only one enteries for userdata
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. I'm going to be working with halium-boot for a little while today, is your device armhf or arm64/
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @UniversalSuperBox, armhf
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @maharudra108, why did you not include the fstab contents in your hastebin? would have been helpful :)
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, Sorry i m adding it
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> http://haste.akhilnarang.me/
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, Nd this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that's a 502
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, https://hastebin.com/negecadare.pl
<tgBot1> <samzn> "I watch the Super Bowl for the commercials." Congrats to whoever thought-up that psyop.
<vandenoever> can nexus 5 have android and ubports installed at the same time and have boot choice?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @samzn, Congrats on your repost and being off topic? :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vandenoever, we don't explicitly support dual boot, but with a modified MultiROM, you can do it i think
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies i think does, so might have detail son that
<vandenoever> tgBot1: how hard is it to make a / install a multirom?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @maharudra108, hmm, i guess maybe hybris-boot has some issue with the sdcard entry versus the ``/data`` entry there maybe?
<vandenoever> ah, it's a FAQ "Multiboot is not fun to maintain and we don't have time to do it. Some people have been able to get this working with kernel patches and recovery tricks, but it will kill OTA updates. We plan for Anbox to solve the Android problem."
<tgBot1> <dohbee> right
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, Halium boot worked perfectly when  userdata was set to /emmc@userdata but when i changed it to /dev/mmcblk0p7 for ubports i got error
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @Crash_Burn thanks!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok i don't know, sorry
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, One thing to ask what if i don't change fstab /data partition to dev/mmcblk* what problem i will face?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @maharudra108, i don't know
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @vandenoever, yeah it's not supported and might not work in the future but it does work
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> just search for the modified multirom for Nexus 5...keyword 1.apk ;)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> MultiROM helps me alot right now because I can monitor the progress of 16.04 and have my maine UT install...with the extra of sometimes using Android and Sailfish OS :D
<vandenoever> Javacookies: yes, that sounds appealing
<tgBot1> <profetik777> hey folks....mind if i ask a question to someone who is familiar with both plasma mobile and ubports projects in pm?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> so anyway, was just curious on who is closer to convergence, plasma mobile or ubports? on one hand, i know ubports is further along on mobile, but unity 8 needs a lot of work still...
<tgBot1> <profetik777> on the otherhand, plasma mobile needs more work, but has plasma desktop already there, so it might be easier for them to meet in the middle.
<tgBot1> <profetik777> curious how one views how that all plays out on mobile hardware
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I did tried plasma mobile but for  a really short time and it was an old build...I think Ubports is closer because it's already available and quite usable
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well there's more to convergence than just that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't think there are many (if any) apps built for convergence, that aren't using the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> that's also true..it's a broad idea or word
<tgBot1> <profetik777> agreed. they are more stable on mobile than plasma mobile...i was wondering if the leap to make it work with unity 8 on desktop would give plasma mobile a straight line to get to "convergence" as canonical envisioned it.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> really, they all need lots of work
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @dohbee, sorry , i don't mean to be a pain, just want to make sure i got this right....ubports is creating mobile platform.....and while it has unity8 to use for desktop use case, it doesn't plan on making it a flagship feature?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> light, it would be more light desktop use
<tgBot1> <profetik777> if someone wanted to....
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm not sure what you're trying to get at, but i don't think you got it right
<tgBot1> <profetik777> ok sorry, let me back up...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> convergence means unity8 would be usable in windowed mode or on a phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and it's unclear what you mean by "desktop use"
<tgBot1> <profetik777> ubports....still pursuing convergence or just getting ubuntu  touch on mobile first and then go from there regarding it being desktop like use with monitor and bt keyboard/mouse.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ubports is just a community project to continue the work on the whole convergence stack, which Canonical dropped last year
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the stack is on mobile first, because that's how it was developed from the start
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> in what I see, convergence isn't the main focus...it's more of making UT work well and work on more devices
<tgBot1> <profetik777> okay....and when i plug into a monitor and bluetooth keyboard/mouse....it will have a desktop feel, just with mobile apps, instead of pure desktop apps.
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, yeah i must of missed something while i was away the first time....that its mission 1 - get ut to work and work on more devices...
<tgBot1> <profetik777> and i thought close mission 2 was get that desktop like productivity
<tgBot1> <profetik777> but it seems like it might be just  mobile first and unity8 is mobile first (and only) interface.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @profetik777, i don't understand what you mean here. an app is an app. apps must be designed for convergence. sadly, most are not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @profetik777, Then why is there an apt repository with x86 builds of unity8 for 16.04 on ubports.com?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @dohbee, tell me more on why they are not. I think of apps are designed with the hardware/environment in mind....they tech. don't have to adapt to sensing a monitor and changing dimensions automatically...e.g. creating an app for android is going to be different than creating an "app" or software for mac desktop.....
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because they aren't designed to adapt to different screen sizes, input methods, etc
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you answered your own question there
<tgBot1> <profetik777> what the appeal (for me at least) was that i get 1 app that when triggered by an input , eg. keyboard, understand that adapts bc UT / unity 8 was designed with that in mind.
<tgBot1> <profetik777> is that STILL the vision for ubports...
<tgBot1> <profetik777> ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know what you mean by that
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> the toolkit helps with convergence (adpative/responsive layout) but apps should still explicitly programmed to do it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> right
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and today it's possible to write an app with a single codebase, that can be built natively for any modern OS, and look native, and be responsive to screen and input type changes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and yet nobody does it
<tgBot1> <profetik777> never knew that one....and so unity 8 is the "mobile/desktop environment" and it is up to the dev to program in such a way to make it adaptive to their liking.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> unity 8 and app should be programmed for adaptive layout
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> currently, Unity8 has basic "convergence" support...it's usable but some things aren't optimized for mouse/KB  or touch use like the indicators being hard to use with mouse
<tgBot1> <profetik777> BINGO, thank you...that is where i was trying to gett it....the level or, quality of convergence....
<tgBot1> <profetik777> and how that is going...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it was about to get a whole lot better, and then Canonical dropped everything
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> search for some convergence videos out there and you'll see...mostly are Nexus 5  :D
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so progress there has been stunted a bit
<tgBot1> <dohbee> since literally nobody is getting paid to make it be the default environment on ubuntu
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yeah, the was a sad day to remember :)
<tgBot1> <profetik777> like, for example, down the road, i might be able to install a snap of kdenlive on my ubports device, and of course it wouldn't be  active when im on mobile, but when i plug my inputs in, i can tech. use it as if im on a legit desktop (assuming by that time, phone power/specs are there...which, i assume might be in a few years).
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I was monitoring unity 8 silo stuffs LOL
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, i was legit crushed that day
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i wish chromium wasn't such a pain to build on
<tgBot1> <profetik777> my wife was asking, what is wrong with you?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> lol
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @profetik777, that's already possible though not yet snap...I have kdenlive on my Nexus 5 right now and I
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> *I'm planning to edit a video with it ;)
<tgBot1> <profetik777> the reason why i wanted to pm was bc i didn't want to come across as if i was poking at plasma
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i hope snaps don't get installable on the phone
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, how app image?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @dohbee, why???
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, that is friggin awesome! please do a vid about your experience!
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @dohbee, yeah why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because it's not worth the trouble
<tgBot1> <profetik777> also, why don't people do dev. on one codebase?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @profetik777, nope, just plain apt...but beware it's not supported!!! I'm just adventurous and wild LOL
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @dohbee, you think snap has no future? or just no enough advantage on mobile yet?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, wonder how power management/optimization must be like to get that going down the road lol
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think snappy has no interest in supporting unity8 or phones
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No, not any more at least
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @profetik777, wot
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, sh*t that sucks. its been taking off it seems...slack, skype, etc.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, services that have android and ios apps for example, are often different apps. they aren't built from same code, and often will have some strong differences
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ah
<tgBot1> <dohbee> slack/skype/etc are basically one code base now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because they're just electron apps
<tgBot1> <profetik777> so, as of today, x86 apps can technically run on UT, but bc it isn't optimized, it might be crappy/buggy? and bc snaps devs are making room for mobile implementation, the best experience is to do native dev. for UT?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> like, libre office isn't going to be as usable on ut any time soon, right?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> x86 apps can run on x86 devices
<tgBot1> <dohbee> libreoffice is going to remain libreoffice
<tgBot1> <profetik777> okay, but it isn't 1 for 1 right? is it buggy or comprable for desktop productivity?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You can install whatever you want, it's just generally not a good idea and many apps are kinda buggy since they use xmir
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm not aware of them working on making the apps be mobile friendly or not
<tgBot1> <profetik777> collabra! wait...nm....
<tgBot1> <profetik777> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5DUxKoH9/file_4101.mp4
<tgBot1> <profetik777> i was hoping snaps were the best path for devs to build for ut...of course, as you said, they are no longer including the same things that the toolkit has to make it adaptive.....
<tgBot1> <profetik777> hoping it was the best path, if they chose not to go native
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> snaps is just the packaging....click will do for now
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> app development will be mostly the same
<tgBot1> <dohbee> snaps is a whole lot more than just the packaging
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which is why it's not a great idea
<tgBot1> <profetik777> yeah thats what i remember when mark was singing its praises
<tgBot1> <profetik777> ::tear::
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @dohbee, why not? all in one developement a - z, the "lazy programmer" is best ideology thing, etc.? if you can use it for packaging only, and elect not to use the other components, couldn't that be a good thinkg?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can't really use snap for packaging only
<tgBot1> <profetik777> ah
<tgBot1> <profetik777> p.s. thanks guys for helping me with getting clarity on those things. appreciate it.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and if you do, then at that point, you're implementing your own package management on top of snaps, and you might as well just ship tarballs or something
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or make a new format
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> oh yeah I see...also with confinements right? and all other stuffs that you need to modify in your app...oh well
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> snaps should be in the lower priority of Ubports....let's wait for it to mature :)
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @Javacookies, yeeahh, confinements might be a pain for devs.....
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, to do it right you need to convert the whole OS to be snaps only. and the whole interfaces situation in snaps is problematic, plus the lack of several other things needed for a unity8 on snaps system to work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because all that work got dropped last year
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i would say snaps should just be avoided
<tgBot1> <dohbee> for ubports
<tgBot1> <profetik777> and just go pure native only? or do you see something else on the horizon?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> that is better than snaps?
<rbasak> dohbee: huh? I don't see how any of these things are true.
<rbasak> You can make a classic snap, which _is_ only packaging.
<rbasak> And it doesn't require the whole OS to be snaps only.
<rbasak> How is "the whole interfaces situation" problematic?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rbasak, and which is insecure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rbasak, because interfaces are a hardcoded list in snapd, and changing snapd to add new interfaces is a long exercise in masochism
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> clicks have apparmor confinement policies that are ready-made for Ubuntu Touch already. We'd be rewriting those and adding new interfaces for snaps.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> so you're not a fan of snaps? :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> exactly
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> snaps sounds promising to me but I honestly don't know the technical stuffs 😅
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> For the use cases that are good for Canonical, heck yeah they're promising. Desktop apps, IoT, ready-made services
<tgBot1> <profetik777> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qc7WBCpx/file_4102.mp4
<tgBot1> <profetik777> time to fork snaps with click integration!
<tgBot1> <profetik777> juuuust kidding
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SYAUTeKf/file_4103.mp4
<tgBot1> <profetik777> lol
<rbasak> dohbee: sounds like what you're saying is that snaps currently don't have the interfaces you need, and you don't want to spend the effort getting that landed. That's fine, but it's not like there's anything fundamental about snaps that makes it a problem then, which is what you had seemed to be implying.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The fundamental problem is "they need some work that we are not prepared or staffed to do right now"
<rbasak> dohbee: as for classic snaps being "insecure", you can take your pick: confined with the interfaces you need, or not confined.
<rbasak> UniversalSuperBox: that's also a perfectly reasonable statement.
<rbasak> The reason I was objecting earlier is that it seemed that dohbee was saying that snaps were fundamentally inappropriate somehow, rather than just missing the interfaces you need.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rbasak, LOL. We spent the effort last year, and it was a horrible process which I would not want the ubports devs to suffer through
<tgBot1> <dohbee> making any changes to snappy is a grueling process, almost as bad as submitting a change to the kernel.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well snaps are fundamentally inappropriate for the use case, really
<rbasak> fundamentally inappropriate> why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the same reason they always have been. it was always designed and developed in a direction that is divergent from the needs of the phone
<rbasak> Why? Right now you seem to be saying "it's inappropriate because it's inappropriate".
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's not simply a packaging system.
<rbasak> So what?
<rbasak> Again: why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i explained it
<rbasak> No, you haven't. At all.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you seem to keep saying "you should use snaps, because snaps!"
<rbasak> Where did I say that?
<rbasak> I'm just asking that you don't make broad genrealised unsubstantiated statements about why snaps are fundamentally bad.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> how is anything i've said about snaps not true?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i have not
<rbasak> "well snaps are fundamentally inappropriate" -> completely unsubstantiated.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no it is not
<rbasak> Where have you given a reason as to why this is the case for you?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> snaps are fine for what snappy was designed for. and that is IoT
<rbasak> You have stated some (true) facts about snaps.
<rbasak> You have _not_ stated how these (true) facts are in any way connected to being inappropriate for you.
<rbasak> Real criticism is fine. So far the two things you've said is "it doesn't have the interfaces we need" and "it's too hard to get submissions landed". Both of these are useful feedback: thanks.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i've said plenty more than that. i've grown a bit tired of repeating it though
<rbasak> But "fundamentally inappropriate" is unsubstantiated. "not simply a packaging system" isn't a reason because you haven't said why whatever else it is is a problem. "snaps are fine for what snappy was designed for" is not a reason because that doesn't explain why it won't also work for you.
<rbasak> "I'm not repeating the real reason" isn't a reason either.
<rbasak> Please stop spreading FUD about snaps.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and the problem isn't that it doesn't have the interfaces we need. the problem is that the only way to define interfaces is by changing a hardcoded list of interfaces in the snapd code itself
<rbasak> Clicks have effectively a hardcoded list of profiles too, no?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> JFC.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> apparmor profiles and snap interfaces are not the same thing
<rbasak> Correct.
<rbasak> snap interfaces also do other confinements.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and the former is not specific to click, and it is very easy for us to add new profiles if we need to
<rbasak> Ah, so the nature of the codebase means that you would have trouble maintaining a forked snapd to add interfaces, whereas it would be easier for click?
<rbasak> If so, that's a real reason, and useful. Thanks.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> they are still different things
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> They are, but we're really not prepared to take on the work right now, no matter what the work may be.
<rbasak> That's tautological, but again doesn't identify why snaps are fundamentally inappropraite.
<rbasak> UniversalSuperBox: that's reasonable and perfectly fine. I'm not objecting to that at all. You get to decide what you want to spend time on :)
<rbasak> It's just the "snaps are fundamentally inappropriate" part I'm objecting to.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, we (meaning "the people who primarily develop Ubuntu Touch right now") have not taken an in-depth look at what the required work is to use Snaps as a primary (or secondary) package provider on Ubuntu Touch. Nothing fundamentally wrong from our angle, yet.
<rbasak> (well maybe it is, but I'm struggling to extract the reason why this may be the case from dohbee, who is giving me a ton of unrelated facts about snaps but not in a way that demonstrates why snaps might be inappropriate)
<rbasak> UniversalSuperBox: thanks
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I know
<rbasak> FWIW, I appreciate the work you guys are doing.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I (and my team) spent quite a bit of time working on exactly this problem a year ago.
<rbasak> I've not tried ubports yet though - I'm waiting for it to catch up with the Ubuntu development release, which I guess maybe isn't a prority for you right now.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> snappy is fundamentally designed for a use case which is not end user systems, phones or otherwise. (which is why all the unsecured classic stuff was added on top to market snaps to app devs shipping x11 apps on linux)
<tgBot1> <Walid> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/00kFW504/file_4105.jpg Zesty Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Zesty?
<tgBot1> <Walid> just to see if work, i flashed zesty rootfs
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Where'd you find that?
<rbasak> dohbee: I'm not sure I agree with that statement, unless I misunderstand. Snaps *are* fundamentally designed for end users to consume.
<rbasak> Phones isn't a focus now, admittedly.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the amount of work to build a fully secured snappy based environment on the phone, is extraneous and inappropriate for the ubports team to spend time on, and does not really fit within the goals of shipping a converged ubuntu phone platform
<tgBot1> <dohbee> thus it is fundamentally inappropriate
<tgBot1> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rbasak> But I don't know of any reason that snap's design is fundamentally unsuitable for phones.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, ah
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rbasak, for the same reason Ubuntu Personal never shipped.
<rbasak> Inappropriate for ythe ubports team to spend time on is fine. Not within your goals is also fine.
<tgBot1> <Walid> i noticed default time is 07-25-2016
<rbasak> But that doesn't make it fundamentally inappropriate. I can imagine a snap-based Ubuntu-based phone and it'd work fine.
<rbasak> It's just about getting there from here, and whether there are any developers interested in putting in the work.
<tgBot1> <Walid> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/04s2HbWF/file_4107.jpg
<rbasak> The answer right now seems to be that there isn't. Which is also fine.
<rbasak> But telling people that snaps are fundamentally inappropriate, rather than not a goal, is misleading I think.
<tgBot1> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox i opened terminal and ran adbd manually, got adb shell connected
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Huh. I assume it's somewhere between upstart and systemd, though. And that a lot of clicky stuff is missing.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, it is
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Nice looking calendar indicator though
<tgBot1> <Walid> also loved home screen page
<tgBot1> <Walid> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8lz8yMm0/file_4109.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> looks the same as it did before
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> it actually looks older
<tgBot1> <dohbee> older?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, the click scope never really changed too much
<tgBot1> <dohbee> in 17.04 it had the big store button removed though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but aside from that it was always just a list of apps pretty much
<tgBot1> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox zesty is based on systemd or upstart ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> systemd, but it wasn't finished
<tgBot1> <Walid> if you want any log for zestytell me, also may it work with hybris-boot ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> zesty is EOL now too though, so not much point in trying to run it either
<tgBot1> <Walid> @dohbee, yes but just for fanny, i want see it how it look
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> but the gap at the bottom of the header isn't there anymore...where the dots are......but yeah, no point for this I guess///unless it's 18.04? :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, isn't there where? also, that'd be a change in unity8 not the scope, but eh
<tgBot1> corydon was added by: corydon
<tgBot1> <corydon> hi all. any chance to flash ubuntu touch on a google nexus 6p?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @corydon! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Find all the most important information on https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome!
<tgBot1> <corydon> Will check that out. Thanks @peternerlich!
<tgBot1> Keziiii was added by: Keziiii
<tgBot1> Tony Stark Jr was added by: Tony Stark Jr
<tgBot1> kirbbb was added by: kirbbb
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Welcome @Keziiii, Tony Stark and @kirbbb! Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Keziiii> @peternerlich, thanks
<tgBot1> <zoomer296> Hey, I know we're not doing ports for the most part right now, what do you think it'd be possible to make a UBports or Halium image that runs on top of Project Treble?
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Gonna have to wait for hybris support for Oreo first I think
<tgBot1> Ja was added by: Ja
#ubports 2018-02-08
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And if anyone knows if that work is being completed, it'd be our resident @notkit
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> With your ears to the ground, have you heard of how O support is coming along?
<tgBot1> pandaswarm was added by: pandaswarm
<tgBot1> Davilka was added by: Davilka
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Welcome Ja and @pandaswarm and @Davilka to UBports.  Feel free to ask us anything.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> And check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information about language groups and faqs.
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> What's up folks!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Welcome!
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/K3IoXsbo/file_4114.png
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vELMmPu0/file_4116.png
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, What device???
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> xiaomi mi4
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> it's from g+
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @Flohack https://plus.google.com/104798820055597165272/posts/F2WR71RbLKQ
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Hmm its a uszal port or smth special ? xD
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> i have no idea :D
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's from same shen though
<tgBot1> sabret00the was added by: sabret00the
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, mal from #salfishos-porters did work on hybris-15 tree, but it was only build-tested so far
<tgBot1> <petya230> @NotKit, where can i find this hybris 15?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> check repos at https://github.com/mlehtima, it's not uploaded yet to mer-hybris
<tgBot1> <petya230> thanks!
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Anyone know how to get An box running on 16.04 Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <xreactx> @KiritoDX, What device do you have
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Nexus 5
<tgBot1> <xreactx> Anbox images are stored on cdimage.ubports.com
<tgBot1> <xreactx> However, hammerhead image has not been posted
<tgBot1> <xreactx> They are in the works, but all the bugs specific to each device needs to be worked out.
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> I thought the support was built into 16.10?
<tgBot1> <xreactx> No
<tgBot1> <xreactx> It's not
<tgBot1> <xreactx> To my knowledge it's device specific
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Ahh OK. So would you install the img from recovery or through snapd ?
<tgBot1> <xreactx> I'll have to dig it up... But if I can recall it's installed thru the ubports recovery
<tgBot1> <xreactx> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Sorry for the noob questions lol, after reading about it couldn't figure out why it wouldn't install.
<tgBot1> <xreactx> No worries. I'm noobish too. I'm struggling with porting SailfishOS to my OnePlus 5.
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> What ya struggling with? Anyone you know been able to dual boot android and UT?
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Tried multiform but cant get it to boot android all the way after
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Multirom
<tgBot1> <xreactx> Wifi, cellular, sound... to name a few don't work. But it boots into the GUI
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Got the vendor blobs?
<tgBot1> <xreactx> I booted Ubuntu touch and Android on my Nexus 5 about two years ago
<tgBot1> <xreactx> You'll need to get the modded multirom specific to ubports to get it to work
<tgBot1> <KiritoDX> Damn, lol back to the hunt I guess. So do you have the device tree and vendor blobs for yours?
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> Anyone have experience with Eagle? I'm having trouble learning it. Just direct message me a link to a practical tutorial for of mother boards, I'll figure the rest out.
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> It's for Ubuntu touch, and to use helium to install it.
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> Halium*
<tgBot1> <wollie88> https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/using-eagle-schematic
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> @wollie88, Thank you. I appreciate it a lot.
<tgBot1> <dkvish> @popescu_sorin, How?? via bootloader or something else??
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> Designing my own phone board, but learning Eagle ground up because I'm learning I can't rely on my friends.
<tgBot1> <wollie88> Do you have a electronics background ?
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> Barely, from following tutorials and wiring guilt parts. So I'll be safe on voltages and soldering. But ground up is very new.
<tgBot1> <wollie88> I dont want to discourage you but designing building and debugging a phone mainboard from the ground up isnt exactly a one man job.
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> I'm aware, my friends and aquitaine, just turned out to be unreliable.
<tgBot1> <wollie88> I work in electronics and have some years of experience, if you want to you can message me when you need some guidance
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> @wollie88, Thank you, will do.
<tgBot1> <G> As I have only the phone, u don't have search in telegram, so sorry for the duplicate question - is it possible to run desktop apps with the external display connected
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @G, Yes, also without it
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> You have to set up libertine
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @dkvish, i don't know :/
<tgBot1> <shen feng> I found MI4 author and his source
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @wayneoutthere, I found MI4 author and his source
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @Flohack, I found MI4 author and his source，https://github.com/kuailexs/android
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Wow. I can smell one more supported device! 😆
<tgBot1> <shen feng> He is also the MI4 author of sailfish
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 393x166) https://irc.ubports.com/834fmZEo/file_4118.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 780x253) https://irc.ubports.com/AhWadlGK/file_4120.jpg
<tgBot1> maxxxroma was added by: maxxxroma
<tgBot1> <Schyken> @maxxxroma, Welcome!
<tgBot1> <shen feng> http://www.miui.com/thread-11986832-1-1.html
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Cool!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Can we find out if he speaks english? This port is made with the old porting base, but we need him to try halium port, so we are upwards compatible
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/bzqJ6BEf/file_4122.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/7fVqQPk6/file_4123.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/yjwtvty2/file_4121.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/mNjXPXcQ/file_4124.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/QweiroK2/file_4125.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 598x800) https://irc.ubports.com/lVqyQX0Z/file_4124.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Photo, 861x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tyDY0EpY/file_4127.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @Flohack, Although he found him, but I temporarily can not contact him
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Ok thanks for the pictures but I think its enough now ;)
<tgBot1> JABUTIKO was added by: JABUTIKO
<tgBot1> <saidinesh5> @Flohack someone else started working on halium base for this device. Mattia i think .. he's not that free lately though
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @saidinesh5, Ok we need to merge efforts.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> News alert!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> https://twitter.com/lanux_mage/status/961546655114940416
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> Do you plan to sell phones customized and installed Ubuntu ?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, UBports will not sell phones themselves, we are a foundation, not a company focused on business like that. But if there is a hardware partner who is willing to pre-install Ubuntu Touch, it can be done. #BQ has done in the past
<tgBot1> <Paktosan> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hw38JCo3/file_4128
<tgBot1> <G> @garrogarri, Thank you!
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @G, you're welcome
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> @Flohack, If i may help for this coordination is it okay for you ?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, You can found any compüany you like =)
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> I'll talk with PR Canonical after 12 February she is busy now
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> I'm travelling with work in the US (West Coast) until 12th Feb so responses may be delayed. If urgent, please message me.  She said
<tgBot1> <Flohack> What you need from Canonical ?
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> To become partner for business
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Hmm ok but you can do this already now, I don´t know if Canonical will have better resources than what you can find on the Internet. Also; Canonical is not very interested in the phone anymore.
<tgBot1> <hwpplayer1> (Sticker, 512x489) https://irc.ubports.com/Jgdlp0aH/file_4129
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Hi excuse me for writing here. I encountered this issue with ubport installer. When it run computer get really hot and the van goes all the way. And it goes really slow when saying download of 1 of 12 files. Tried on Windows 7 and lubuntu 16.04.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Can't get to install ubport on a nexus 5 :(
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Gabriele, Try a different usb cable. We can provide detailed help @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <CodyMills> htcdev
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Gabriele, We must catch that van! 😹
<tgBot1> <Gravo> Hi guys, do you know what modules/audio drivers are used by UT? I tried the following command: … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav … 1) In a terminal window, everything runs smoothly … 2) In a libertine container, I got the following bunch of errors: … root@ubuntu-phablet:/# aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav  … ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0' … ALSA lib conf.c:4259:(_snd_config
<tgBot1> snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory … ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings … ALSA lib conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory … ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name … ALSA lib conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory … ALSA lib conf.c:4738:(snd_c
<tgBot1> error: No such file or directory … ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default … aplay: main:722: audio open error: No such file or directory  … Am I missing something? Or is it related to Mir? Because when running vlc, I can hear audio! Any ideas?
<tgBot1> <Walid> @KiritoDX, you can do dual boot manually,  … 1- install UT … 2- copy system.img for data partition (in recovery mode add pull /data/system.img) … 3- Install android … 4- push system.img to data (adb push system.img /data/) … 5- You can use android without anything to do … 6- If you want run UT, just reboot to bootloader, and run fastboot boot boo.img (or ubport-boot.img if halium)
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Walid, What device are you referring to?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Walid, i believe the last command is "fastboot flash boot boo.img"
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you missed the flash part
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @saidinesh5, Yes, hwcomposer works but i've got some Little problem
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @Gravo, the sound should go through PulseAudio
<tgBot1> <NotKit> not sure if there is ALSA compatibility set up
<tgBot1> <Gravo> @NotKit, I just checked all the installed packages in the phone via dpkg, installing missing ones in the container...but always the same errors
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, I mean... you check this through aplay, which uses ALSA
<tgBot1> <NotKit> VLC probably outputs through PulseAudio by default, and that's what needed for apps
<tgBot1> <NotKit> "1) In a terminal window, everything runs smoothly … 2) In a libertine container, I got the following bunch of errors:" - ah, read your message wrong, sorry
<tgBot1> <Gravo> @NotKit, Don't worry...anyway, thanks! 👍
<tgBot1> <NotKit> check /etc/asound.conf outside of Libertine
<tgBot1> <NotKit> or ~/.asoundrc (unlikely)
<tgBot1> <Walid> @vanyasem, no, this just to boot UT, if he reboot phone, android will start
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> oh okay
<tgBot1> <Walid> @TronFortyTwo, moto g 2014, but you can do it at any device
<tgBot1> <Gravo> @NotKit, It doesn't exist...as well as ~/.asoundrc 😞
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ls /etc/alsa … ls /usr/share/alsa
<tgBot1> <Gravo> Under /etc/ there's no alsa folder! Under /usr/share/alsa/ there are 3 *.conf files: alsa.conf (I think this is the main one), pulse-alsa.conf, smixer.conf
<tgBot1> <Michele> I can't update my n5 to rc 24, now I'm on rc 23 but it says "the softwareis up to date" 😢
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Gravo, You will need to use pulseaudio (paplay). ALSA is not used exactly. The audio is an Android thing and we use it via the hybris layer to use the Android HAL
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I'm not entirely sure how audio from apps in libertine gets played. I think there is some magic to make pulseaudio available via dbus or such
<tgBot1> <Gravo> @dohbee, Oh, good to know!
<tgBot1> <Gravo> @dohbee, Ok, thanks!
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> what is the status of anbox?
<Beton> Hello
<Beton> as far as I know it works on 16.04
<zzarr> nice
<zzarr> I am getting a Planet Computers - Gemini PDA, a device that runs both Android and normal Linux
<zzarr> they have shown that Debian boots/works on it
<zzarr> so installing Ubuntu should be easy
<zzarr> is it possible to install the Play store in anbox and install other apps through it?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @zzarr, I'm working on UBPorts port for it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess Play Store in Anbox is possible with some hacks, but you can use Yalp Store as well
<Beton> Anbox site says that you can install Play Store
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It requires some changes in kernel config i think, so the ubuntu images have to be built to specifically support anbox. Currently only a few devices have that, I think.
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> thanks
<zzarr> I thought of something, would it be possible to run the android part in a vm with it's own kernel?
<tgBot1> <wagafo> I'm trying to start a new translation at the weblate site, in the UBports Docs /Documentation: about project. When I click "Start new translation", I get "Failed to add new translation file!". Are some special permissions needed for that?
<tgBot1> <savetier> Hello, is there a way to let youtube play in the browser, even when the phone is locked? There are a lot of yt vids i rather listen to than watch.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @zzarr, i mean, i guess if you want to run a full android in a VM, it's probably possible, but not advisable
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @zzarr, No, very complicated bc of hardware access. How to virtualize all drivers
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it is not how the anbox support in ubports will work, for sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @savetier, You can use utweaktool i think to force browser to stay alive
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can do it only for youtube webapp instead, i think, to avoid having it always doing that in the main browser
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there's no way to do it per-site in the main browser
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Fwd from EverythingTechnology: “Biggest iPhone Code Leak?” — Source Code Of The Most Critical Part Of iOS Dumped On GitHub … http://ift.tt/2nRwQVV … @EverythingTechnology via reddit http://ift.tt/2EsAwHS
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> little offtopic maybe, but someone here could be interested
<tgBot1> <popeydc> Good job it was removed! :)
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @popeydc, Yeah, DMCA
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, it still should be possible to find by whoever who wants it
<tgBot1> <savetier> @dohbee, Thank you very much, Rodney, that did do the trick ;)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> any idea where rotation lock stores the rotation it locks?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, a gsettings key, iirc
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/commit/cc8051f66bf3569eb2dd6824d7c630a4d6f5a169 - I fount this commit, but it seems it was removed from current version/wasn't merged
<tgBot1> <dohbee> 2014 was a loooooooooong time ago
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the rotation lock indicator didn't even exist then i do't think
<tgBot1> <NotKit> (I don't actually want rotation lock indicator, just to make sure it's landscape by default)
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> From a user perspective, is there any big difference running the 15 stable vdrsk
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Version to switching to the devel/16 one?
<zzarr> I'm here again, but I'll be going in about 5 mins
<zzarr> my IRC had problems
<Beton> zzarr: you got some responses after you go
<Beton> "<dohbee> @zzarr, i mean, i guess if you want to run a full android in a VM, it's probably possible, but not advisable", "<Flohack> @zzarr, No, very complicated bc of hardware access. How to virtualize all drivers"
<zzarr> thanks for those lines Beton, I understand, I thought it was some reason that's not the solution in the first place
<tgBot1> <NotKit> zzarr, currently you need Android kernel and hybris anyway...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, well, 16.04 is not stable, so yeah, that's a pretty big difference
<zzarr> will (if) google moving to there new kernel complicate anbox stuff very much?
<tgBot1> <popeydc> @NotKit, Free software developers shouldn't really look at it.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> several apps don't work, some features are not on par with what's in stable yet, etc
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee yeah i understand that, but asides from that is there any big diff in user experience?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the basics are the same
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the big difference in user experience is things are not stable. hence it is the devel branch :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @popeydc, I guess free software developers better avoid fully locked platform in the first place :)
<zzarr> thanks for all the input, I will be moving now
<zzarr> I will stay logged in so I can read the discussion tomorrow
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @popeydc, i don't look at code at all. i just smash keys and run the compiler, and it somehow manages to work
<zzarr> bye
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ok. Kind of thinkin about messing around with the keyboard layout, if i manage to make any kind of progress with it and wanna contribute its better to be developing in main?
<Beton> bye bye, zzarr
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, you can create keyboard layouts and fix bugs in the keyboard, all straight on a PC. you don't need to switch the OS version on the phone to do it, unless you want to test the changes on that version on a device
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I think i will need to run it on the phone. Wanna fiddle around with it and see if i can make it feel smoother and nicer.
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Hi! Where is that UBports stores official images?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> on system-image.ubports.com
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but if you're looking for a zip file to flash with TWRP or such, you won't find one
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, I know I know😂😂
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> I😉
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> https://hastebin.com/okeriwatid.cs
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, Bro check the error i can't figure out what to do
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @popeydc, Yeah, we still use that. then we have to mirror that. any time set when it will be killed?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> maybe better to ask for help with that in the halium group
<tgBot1> <popeydc> @mariogrip, no set date.
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @popeydc, ok, but will get that mirrored asap, will ping u once im done :)
<tgBot1> <popeydc> thanks!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @wagafo, Hello.  @UniversalSuperBox is this a 'documentation' question and workflow or a 'UBlangs' question/workflow?  There is a link back and forth and we should sort this out.  For now if you could kindly respond since it's in documentation that would be great.
<tgBot1> <wagafo> @wayneoutthere, Probably it is more general than a "Documentation" question, since it may happen with any new translation in weblate that needs to add a language.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> right.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> what's your mother tongue?
<tgBot1> <wagafo> I'm trying to translate into Catalan (but it is not my mother tongue...)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> no problem.  but what is your monther tongue (I have a reason for asking)
<tgBot1> <wagafo> Well, hard to say, I was born Spanish speaking but I've lived in a Catalan speaking country for 40 years now, but this is off-topic, isn't it?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Users are not allowed to add new languages because of how Sphinx works. If there's a large enough community around a language that we can expect the docs to be fully translated and updated in reasonable time (which would be Wayne's decision), we can open a new language up.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Not really.  It's related to UBports.  And i'm helping with community stuff
<tgBot1> <wagafo> Catalan is already a fully translated language in most projects, this request is just for a couiple of projects that were recently added.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> last question for you: are you part of both catalan and spanish speaking groups here?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Here's the languages that have full i18n support in Sphinx: http://www.sphinx-doc.org/en/stable/config.html#confval-language
<tgBot1> <wagafo> I'm not part of the Spanish translation group
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I can add other languages, but they don't get the little headings like "note" translated.
<tgBot1> <wagafo> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, Catalan is in there...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @wagafo, this is main group: https://t.me/UBPorts_ES … we are right now working on 'community structure stuff' so this is important because there are still some disconnections as well as some bridges we need.  Thanks for your feedback.
<tgBot1> <wagafo> But what has the Spanish group to do with my request? Spanish is a different language than Catalan
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> My request is higher level.  I understand they are different
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i'm trying to figure out connection between language groups, language translation groups and documentation
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> and thanks for your help/feedback and Dalton will help you with the rest
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (I think he did)
<tgBot1> <wagafo> Fine. I still don't understand fully this conversation. Catalan is listed in the Sphynx page that Dalton mentioned, but I get an error when I click "Add new language" at those couple o projects recently added in weblate
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, you can't add it.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I have to add it.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> So that's why I asked if the community is large enough
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Because each language adds more fun
<tgBot1> <wagafo> But it is already added in all projects, even in yunit it is one of the only three languages fully translated. It is just in UBports DOcs and Webpage where it is not added
<tgBot1> <wagafo> And the community is pretty large
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, I'll add it to my list of things to do
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, were you ever able to get the translations committed?
<tgBot1> <wagafo> Thanks a lot Dalton and Wayne!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @wagafo, thank you also for your hard work!
<Beton> I know C, C++ and Lua, I know basics of C++ QT library, but don't know QML (I usually use other libraries), is there any thing I can help with Ubuntu Touch with my skills? I don't have any experience with contributing open-source projects. I want to try, but I don't know how to start.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Beton, https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQqoSU_pbZAhXmDcAKHZ_iDegQFggvMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fqmlbook.github.io%2Fassets%2Fqt5_cadaques.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0WeTKuAX5-1hhnNNYP0QSH
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ugh google links
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, not all contributions need be code
<tgBot1> <dohbee> testing and filing bugs, is contribution
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> And I think I made an error link
<tgBot1> <dohbee> documentation is contribution
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can go through all the issues in the repositories under https://github.com/ubports if you want, and find something to work on, or if you already have an idea of something to work on, just do it and make a PR
<Beton> @dohbee I know, I made some translations, but I want to try contribute with code. Do I need some special tools, or simple IDE is enough?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, a github account and git knowledge would probably be helpful
<Beton> I know git and I'm using it for my projects.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but first you need to find something to work on, really.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> can you work on Unity8 bugs especially with convergence :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that's not helpful, Kugi :)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> just kidding sorry.....I did had my very first PR some time ago
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I think it would be better if he's really using UT and personally knows a bug that he really wants to fix
<Beton> I have some ideas, but I have trouble involving myself to code written by somone else. I think its because I am home-taught programmer :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> right
<tgBot1> <dohbee> how long have you been programming?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Will do today. Was lazy with resolving the huge merge conflict
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @JABUTIKO, And check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information about language groups and faqs.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Seriously, just force it. I can update the pofiles again.
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @maxxxroma, And check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information about language groups and faqs.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Beton, I'm a bit the same....I don't like working on others work and I don't like others working on my work LOL but if you really want a bug to be fixed and you think you can do it yourself...you'll find tje courage
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> it's actually fun 😄
<Beton> @dohbee It's hard to say exactly how long, I started with programming microcontrollers in C around 2012 (before I wrote some code in BASCOM too), around 2013 I started writing scripts in Lua, and later programming in C and C++ on PC.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so not long :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> just get over the temporary shock and dive in
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Is mir the dislay server used in the 16.4 devel branch too?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Just started to dig in the code of the different components and saw that one sitting there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there is no version of unity8 which doesn't require mir, currently
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> From what i have read it runs gl and the hardware driver of the nexus gpu id freedreno. That sounds right?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Or is there some other one being bundled with ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok wilco
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, no, the hardware drivers are the blobs in the android side used by the kernel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Mir uses EGL though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or on PCs, normal GL is used
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Yeah i noticed that it uses egl. And i looked at spreadsheet of the drivers attached to different gpus of qualcomm. The one that runs on nexus names the freedreno for adreno 330 (gpu of nexus 5). Curious if that is bundled in the android kernel of this one
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Or if it is using something else
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://docs.ubports.com/ro/latest/porting/running-ut.html#display-settings
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is there a way to make sure those settings got actually picked up?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, Did stuff get scaled? :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> not exactly sure, but looks like it did
<tgBot1> <NotKit> NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape did nothing though
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Then yes, probably.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> To see if your device is set right, do `dmesg |grep 'device is'`
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that's the line at least
<tgBot1> <NotKit> [    6.286965] initrd: device is aeon6797_6m_n
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ok, I guessed device name right
<tgBot1> <NotKit> any idea what daemon is responsible for detecting rotation then?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, there is none. rotation is done inside the shell and apps, through qt
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but there must be some component that reads the sensor values and reports it to shell/apps?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, There is Freedreno which theoretically works, but I don't think the Android kernels are using that.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, sensord maybe? i'm not sure if it does rotation specifically, but i guess it probably proxies accelerometer data over from hybris
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee anyone tried playing around with it (freedreno)?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> in relation to UT, i don't know. i know that the dragonboard stuff was using it though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> with the mir kiosk stuff on snappy
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> It would be cool to look into it. I always had a weak spot for gl. But im sensing it could be a daunting task to make it work with the rest of the android kernel. Also, not sure if it would give any benefit compared to whatever is bundled in android already
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, https://github.com/ubports/usensord - usensord?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, usensord
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, Well, I mean you would still need all the other binary blobs on the device to use radio or anything, so there isn't a huge benefit to using freedreno in that case
<tgBot1> <NotKit> from code it looks it only has haptic
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it seems something is wrong with AppArmor config on my device though: https://bpaste.net/show/aeb2f21d3a67
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Well, found an libEGL_adreno.so in the system/vendor/lib/egl dir on the phone - so yeah it probably is already running the freedno driver i would guess )
<tgBot1> A L was added by: A L
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @A L, Hello A L. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @Jimmie Johnsson, no, it's running Android driver
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Freedreno would require it to run mainline kernel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, No, those look expected
<tgBot1> <NotKit> browser and lots of other apps won't start though
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @NotKit so that library file is just sitting there unused or it just isnt the freedreno one?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> isn't the freedreno one
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Freedreno would use MESA
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @NotKit ah. Anyone know the freedreno one is better than whatever android ships?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's open source alternative, probably worse performance/feature wise, but is way better in compatibility with normal Linux userspace
<tgBot1> <NotKit> using it with phone would require mainline or at least fairly new kernel compared to what is shipped with Android
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jimmie Johnsson, No. It's using EGL through Android via libhybris.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I think the best demonstration of the performance of Freedreno will be the devices which run Replicant for now
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's also used on few postmarketOS devices
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Hello. Do you have any idea when the Ubworks 16.04 openstore will be functional?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ah. So that is why ppl havent tried out freedreno with ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, on 16.04? that is a known issue currently yes
<tgBot1> <NotKit> em, really? from what I read on channel, it should be mostly functionality-same to vivid
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, nope, even calc is broken
<tgBot1> <NotKit> calc seems to start
<tgBot1> atulyadavofficial was added by: ksdme
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, The cost/benefit ratio is very high. Getting one more free driver, while the rest are still binary blobs, and with probably less performance, isn't generally helpful to getting things working smoothly
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, browser is broken (and thus webapps too i think), a few apps will work, but mostly it is not as stable as vivid, no
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, here's a video from a working port. as you can see, most apps crash or are unusable
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> calc starts, but does not work at all
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> that's HTC 10 btw and the performance is amazing
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, is this the same on official devices though?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> mostly yes
<tgBot1> <NotKit> having Anbox without browser feels weird to me
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, 16.04 is not released yet, so it's supposed to be broken
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it's in early alpha stage. i'm glad that it boots
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i remember Unity 8 refused to start a few months ago and so you could not even finish setup process. that's big progress
<tgBot1> <NotKit> btw, calc accepts input from hw keyboard
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess something is wrong with touch events
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, i can't test that, but it's weird
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i trust you :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vanyasem, well it's not supposed to be broken. it's just that a lot of the work that went into 16.04 by canonical isn't applicable to just keeping ubuntu working on phones, and so there's a bit of difficulty in getting things up to par
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> iirc a lot of the apps need to be rebuilt against updated libs in 16.04 among other things
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope, what actually shipped in ubuntu 16.04 is way behind what was in the last 15.04 images, and what shipped in the phone PPA for 16.04 was way ahead and focused more on a migration to snaps and getting unity8 usable as a default environment for 18.04; which now is not happening of course
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, Yeah i would agree, sounds like be a lot of work for a small gain. Weml
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and all the trunks of projects were at that latter point, so it's going to take a lot of work to pull out just the needed fixes for ubports, without going full snaps
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> *well, thanks everyone for answering my questions.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> fair enough
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Have a nice evening gonna hit the bed
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so the only working rootfs is still vivid, but it won't work with Halium?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the goal is to switch to halium with 16.04, as i understand, yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> 16.04 "works" but it does have some issues
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I checed https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues and it seems browser is supposed to work
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It works on regular devices... it's possible that there's something different with Halium
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't have a working device to test with
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ah right, current supported devices on 16.04 on image server aren't built with halium
<tgBot1> <NotKit> should be worth debugging then
<tgBot1> <NotKit> on regular devices, what is the proper way to start apps from ssh?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ubuntu-app-launch <appid>
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` to list available ones
<tgBot1> Ram Avtar was added by: Ram Avtar
<tgBot1> <Ram Avtar> Which mobile you suggest for
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Ram Avtar, Hello Ram. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> kz6fittycent was added by: kz6fittycent
<tgBot1> <kz6fittycent> I'm not new...
#ubports 2018-02-09
<tgBot1> <kz6fittycent> just rejoining
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5d2x1gVh/file_4133
<tgBot1> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/w05GwaTm/file_4134.mp4
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @Flohack, I found him,but he don't speak english,he is in the chinese  ubports group
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Nice work. You found the person who ported ubports to those devices?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Now... What do we do? I guess we need you to be a bridge? :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Im going to sleep... Don't lose this champion!
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @shen feng, in Telegram or other IM?
<tgBot1> <kuailexs> @NotKit, in telegram
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @NotKit, in TG
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QdZwT66l/file_4135
<tgBot1> <shen feng> @kuailexs, 😀
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> is it possible to change the global GRID_UNIT_PX without needing a reboot?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, try restarting unity8
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @shen feng, Ok no problem, but good that we have him. Can you ask him if he is aware of latest halium porting guide?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, that worked! thanks … but I wonder how it is done when connected to a monitor, it doesn't need the restart of Unity8
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> It's too long since I touched Unity8 for me to remember how it responds. But, in general, Mir clients can reconfigure the display. In particular the 'mirout' example provides a command-line to do it.
<tgBot1> <kuailexs> @Flohack, Yes, I know, but Halium-based workspaces have not progressed
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @kuailexs, But we can prepare everything with the Halium reference rootfs and actually ubuntu touch has already modified scripts and initrd to boot with halium. So he should follow the porting guide, and also add the device to the Halium github, tracking hardware status. Like here myself: https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/41
<tgBot1> <kuailexs> ok, i keep trying
<tgBot1> validovic was added by: validovic
<tgBot1> <validovic> Hello, I need to port my phone, is android phone Gionee P5W, can I port it?
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @validovic, Porting to a new phone needs a significant effort based on skills, knowledge and access to phone specific driver code. … From experience with similar questions being asked in the past I think that if you already had the skills and knowledge you'd ask the question differently. While we can all learn skills and knowledge you are looking many months  of hard and frustrating work. (And that's if the manufacturer makes the drivers
<tgBot1> available - which is often not the case.)
<tgBot1> <validovic> I can learn if you help me where I need start.
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @validovic, The first thing you need to get working on your phone is https://halium.org. There's documentation there on how to get started. I have no personal knowledge of that project. … Although the current UPports phone images are not Hallium based that is changing and they will be by the time you are ready for the next step.
<tgBot1> <validovic> Thank you so much Mr.@alan_griffiths  :D I start with it now
<tgBot1> GagareenTelegram was added by: GagareenTelegram
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @GagareenTelegram, welcome Александр
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> @alan_griffiths, @alan_griffiths what's your opinion how many developers and man hours required to make unity 8 production ready?
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> Or another way if canonical would have continued with development do you think at least by 20.04 they would have complete convergence?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Convergence is working
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> What is your definition of complete?
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @technicalbird, If they had continued with the level of investment they had desktop would be working for 18.04 as well as the phone is. There would still be some issues with convergence because apps and toolkits would still need work to support multiple modes.
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> What I like about the convergence is the same user experience (code base) on both desktop and Mobile!
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> @alan_griffiths, If they were so close to achieve the convergence why did they drop it? ( I hope this you can answer in public).
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> It wasn't making money... This is public
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @technicalbird, It has been answered in public: it was expensive but not profitable.
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> How can they expect beta software to be profitable?
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> First make it usable and then think of profit.. isn't that the thumb rule?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Maybe it was costing more then expected!?
<tgBot1> <BlueKenny> Hey is it possible to take an picture from CLI on UT ? Like fswebcam (not working) or are there any python module to make this ? Thanks :)
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @DiogoConstantino, That's the "sunk cost" fallacy. Money already spent is gone. The cost to complete was (and is) relatively low. … But where's the market that would recover even that cost? (If Canonical were very wrong, don't you think another business else would have picked up the code and run with it?)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Someone should...
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> easy to say when it's not your money 😉
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I put some of mine... I buyed almost all the "oficial" devices, I donated to Canonical (specifically to convergence)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I did my part on the way that makes sense for someone like me
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I actually got more than one unit of those oficial devices
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> 2 BQ E4.5, 1 BQ E5, 1 BQ M10, 1 Meizu MX Pro5
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Right, which is great! But remember most of that goes to the vendors and what percentage canonical got probably wasn't enough across the board for it to be sustainable long term.
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I also donated to Canonical
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we can donate (remember the Ubuntu download screen)
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> To Canonical or Ubuntu? they are different
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> It is a beautiful vision, and credit to you and Mark Shuttleworth for investing in it. But the "they will come" market failed to materialize.
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> @DanChapman my point is that you could select for what you were giving the money and I made sure that part of it was going for convergence
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and I did it severall times
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and I would have done more
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I actually already donated severall hundred do ubports too
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> hopefully we can reach our goals together
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Again I think that's great, 😊 but i think relying on donations doesn't really make it viable for another business looking for profit to just pick it up and run with it. I think it continuing as a community effort backed by the foundation gives it the best chance tbh.
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Business will have to bet on different models for sure
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> still many avenues haven't been attempted
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZeNeG71J/file_4136
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @GagareenTelegram, Hello Aleksander and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @DanChapman, +1 … In addition, having a foundation backed community project doesn't prevent a (hypothetical) business making a profit using this work.
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I think it would be awesome
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> A (hypothetical) business using UbuntuTouch would need to cover their support obligations. E.g. they would need to employ (or contract) developers to work on the code. And it should be a no-brainer for them to contribute back to the project rather than maintain a fork. (There's also an obvious pool from which they might recruit said developers.) … However, it is hard to convice investors of the value of such a proposal. And for good reason
<tgBot1> such a business "own"? The hardware they sell, perhaps, but not the GPL code that differentiates it from, say, an Android version of the same product.
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> What about Red Hat, what do they own?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> trademark
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and toons of expertise
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> "And it should be a no-brainer for them to contribute back to the project rather than maintain a fork. " and what would stop them from rebranding the whole thing into POP!Touch?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> nothing
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> My point is that there are successful companies built around open source.
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> plenty
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Z65C1GAt/file_4137.mp4
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> lol
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> nice spotted
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, wow. nice. it sounds like maybe you read book 'why smart people make dumb money decisions and how to stop it" that was a really intereasting read for me...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, there are also reasons why this happened and in this way canonical could have done better
<tgBot1> <NotKit> how can I start browser from console to attach it to gdb?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @DiogoConstantino, this is where this group and its members could be interesting.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Even worse, I can imagina Canonical got nothing from the UT phone sales, or even had to pay for it 😆
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I can't imagine having profit on any of the sales, but I think not getting a small share would have been weird
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> what i see so far for potential business is an entity like canonical focused on selling and maintaining safe technology to hipsters.  the Rebel Non Google Hackster thing.  or focusing on ethics.  organic. fair trade. tech
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @NotKit, ubuntu-app-launch "browser-name-i-dont-remember-now"
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> But you can use the logviewer app more easily
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is it in repos?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> In the OpenStore
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @NotKit, IIRC last time i did it on a device i just launched the binary directly using a desktop file hint i.e `./my-app-binary --desktop_file_hint=myapp.desktop` then attached gdb to it.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> OpenStore doesn't seem to be very functional either...
<tgBot1> <NotKit> webbrowser-app —desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ERROR: Failed to load hybris linker for Android SDK version 25
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> Hey any admins here that work on the phone development
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> ?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @NotKit, 😳 looks like a "fun" one to figure out.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @DanChapman, yes, especially since it comes not from main browser process, but chrome-sandbox it seems
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Ethereals probably be easier to just ask your question and hopefully there is someone here who can answer 😊
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @NotKit, try exporting `OXIDE_NO_SANDBOX=1`
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> Well its not really a question but an idea on how to bring ubports to the next level on the mobile industry
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Ah ok well that might be better suited to the forum
<tgBot1> <NotKit> doesn't crash, but can't render a page either: https://bpaste.net/show/d744b9551912
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> idk how familiar you all are with crypto but im sure youve heard about the ICO craze. well what if we do a initial phone offfering. where people would send btc or eth to pretty much start this company up
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @NotKit, Oh is that low on memory warning correct?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> doubt it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> around 1,9 GB is available
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> lol
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess gles2 error is more troublesome though
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Indeed! i just found it odd it spat that out on launch
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, but even before: LaunchProcess: failed to execvp: … /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/oxide-qt/oxide-renderer
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Hmm maybe apparmor preventing that? Is the webbrowser unconfined? i can't remember
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> If it's not unconfined maybe try using the desktop file of an unconfined app for the desktop file hint
<tgBot1> KunalBhat was added by: KunalBhat
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Hello
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Think
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Could I get a little help here ?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> ninja: Entering directory `.' … ninja: error: '/home/kunal_bhat/helium/out/host/linux-x86/framework/signapk.jar', needed by '/home/kunal_bhat/helium/out/target/product/z3c/obj/APPS/TimeService_intermediates/package.apk', missing and no known rule to make it … build/core/ninja.mk:151: recipe for target 'ninja_wrapper' failed … make: *** [ninja_wrapper] Error 1 … make: Leaving directory '/home/kunal_bhat/helium' … #### make failed to buil
<tgBot1> seconds) ####
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I get this error when trying to build the Halium systemimage
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> could someone tell me where I'm going wrong ? Thanks
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Hey @KunalBhat You would be better off asking in the @halium group
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Thank you :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> apparmor seem to refuse access to /dev/pmsg0
<tgBot1> <NotKit> which is needed for OpenGL
<tgBot1> <NotKit> can I put apparmor in complain mode?
<tgBot1> Noname was added by: Noname
<tgBot1> <Noname> hey guys, any body speak germany? Hey leute, jemand da, Spricht deutsch ?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ln -s ../usr.bin.webbrowser-app /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain
<tgBot1> <NotKit> browser works now, even with sandbox
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @Noname, join UBPorts DEUTSCH
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Noname, Hi Noname! Ja klar, fühl dich willkommen in @UBports_Deutsch 😁
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, I guess now I at least know what to look for, but I still miss rotation
<tgBot1> <Noname> Danke dir, Peter !!👍
<tgBot1> <NotKit> how can I whitelist access to /dev/pmsg0?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @DiogoConstantino hit me up so we can go over the social media stuff for ubucon
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ethereals, crypto == cryptography. ICO craze == math problems that aren't necessarily crypto, and a massive bubble
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Change the apparmor profile. But why is this an issue here and wasn't before?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> an interesting question
<tgBot1> <NotKit> sandbox was failing due to blocked access to /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris/linker/n.so
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @KunalBhat, You need to disable/remove ALL .jar targets from the Android.mk files
<tgBot1> <Flohack> TimeService_intermediates indicates somewhere is a package built named TimeService
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I managed to disable Time Servive
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Now I'm trying to find ant radio
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, any information about how to do that?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> ninja: error: 'external/ant-wireless/antradio-library/com.dsi.ant.antradio_library.xml', needed by '/home/kunal_bhat/helium/out/target/product/z3c/system/etc/permissions/com.dsi.ant.antradio_library.xml', missing and no known rule to make it
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> this is what I'm getting now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Hmm. Maybe adding a new profile for your device here: https://github.com/ubports/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/tree/xenial/data/hardware/graphics.d
<tgBot1> <NotKit> doesn't ** mean any dir in theory?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it means any characters up to the .so, yes
<tgBot1> <anpok> @alan_griffiths, I think the attempt canonical made shows that this specific model does not work very well. (I mean it might have worked if there was a great affordable flagship device shipped by bq with a  more complete ubuntu touch with a working convergence show case)
<tgBot1> <anpok> I think there is potential in the stack that could be used for a comercial  offering
<tgBot1> <anpok> Instead of trying to repeat the model of google/android.. one could succeed by building your own devices and shipping them with UT.. or hijack kickstarter campaigns that build stuff with displays and connectivity. But I think that also either requires a lot of funding in advance with questionable returns or does not generate enough funds to  finance  a group of developers..
<tgBot1> <anpok> I see a better chance in offering the UT stack to comercial 3rd parties..
<tgBot1> <anpok> Any bigger company that plans to sip some sort of device with an end user facing display and some form of connectivity. I.e. digital signage devices.. kitchern equipment .. home automation systems .. car infotainment systems..
<tgBot1> <anpok> nowadays people expect an app store..  convenient user interfaces ....
<tgBot1> <anpok> some companies find themselves in a situation that they either pave the way for google apple amazon .. or they build something on their own..
<tgBot1> <anpok> both options are not attracitve
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the problem is still paying for the developers/designers/architects/infrastructure
<tgBot1> <anpok> if you sell UT as a stack and the engineering services around it .. i.e. years of support for updates..
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and UT is still this in-limbo abandoned thing that is widely unknown (by the people who have taken it up as a community effort)
<tgBot1> <anpok> yes .. thats why you cannot expect anyone else to pick it up .. just because it exists..
<tgBot1> <dohbee> sure, but you have to already be paying developers and supporting it, to show that you can actually provide that, or be hoping that companies will pay you up front for it, so you can then hire everyone to do the work
<tgBot1> <anpok> sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and it's not something VCs want to give you money for
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which leaves one in a very poor spot
<tgBot1> <dohbee> maybe if you say you're putting UT on blockchain, then you can get some VC though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> UbuCoin
<tgBot1> <anpok> hum I would rather think of an old-school starting point with some sort of garage level demostrator and a sales pitch..
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem seems it's AppArmor to blame for some of our problems
<tgBot1> <NotKit> need to find out what's wrong with the rules, but neutralizing it makes way more app work so far
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Seems like you shouldn't be blaming apparmor, but rather that we need better docs on what needs to be added for device-specific apparmor bits
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, sorry about this, I didn't mean bad things AppArmor, just that things fail due to AppArmor :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, like i mentioned earlier. much of what makes up UT is still unknown. and most all the supported devices were already supported, or work almost exactly the same as already supported devices, so some things just worked without knowing why :)
<bshah> *insert my code works, I've no idea why .. my code doesn't work, I've no idea why sticker here*
<bshah> :P
<tgBot1> <NotKit> still no idea how to trigger rotation
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah i have no idea how the very low level bits of rotation work
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @BlueKenny, with `phablet-tools` package, there is a `phablet-screenshot` command to do that. try `phablet-screenshot test.jpg` ( your UT must be connected to your computer of course )
<tgBot1> <dohbee> aside from the obvious accelerometer, of course
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, does dmesg show an accelerometer device?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, but test_sensors output orientation sensor
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, and === Sensor 0 == … Name: ACCELEROMETER too
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, what starts to work
<tgBot1> <BlueKenny> @lduboeuf, Hey, thanks for the answer, but I was thinking of a tool to take a picture (camera) and on the phone ;)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> could you share steps for that also? im up to test
<bshah> I think I've theory @NotKit... let's discuss this in halium group
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @BlueKenny, Not really. The camera is not necessarily a v4l device, because of how devices work in android
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys I would know since when did unity8 stop to open scope lens on dash?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, What do you mean? the dash isn't open? (lenses were a unity7 thing, and don't exist in unity8)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem, browser, webapps, QML-based apps like Clock - I disabled apparmor as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting#AppArmor (click: adjust the desktop file for the click package in ~/.local/share/applications/<click>.desktop to not use aa-exec and/or adjust /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf to not use 'apparmor switch') but it's a hack, not fix
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, have you tested openstore btw?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i get that it's a hack, but that will help to test the OS a lot
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it's kinda hard to even transfer debug info when browser doesn't work
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i have to ssh (scp) all the time ^^
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem, yes, it starts, but doesn't really work
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> same experience
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> unfortunately
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, I mean https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjar6PZnJnZAhVBDZAKHb7sD98QtwIITDAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dlpl6SO_zKls&usg=AOvVaw01hac2HIrjozGj32BdUAgI
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpl6SO_zKls
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> is scopes gone forever on both desktop and phone?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, no. it is not there by default on PC, because app drawer replaces the apps scope
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and that's a different build of unity8 than is on the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> (but yes, ideally scopes as we know them today would be gone forever)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, what do i replace aa-exec-click with?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I just commented it out
<tgBot1> <BlueKenny> @dohbee, Hmm  :/ and how ist the camera taking  pictures ? I mean if I can extract  that piece of code to use it as cli tool?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, do i need to reboot after that?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> frustrating
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, is there any plan to merge all unity 8 phone stuff to pc version?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @BlueKenny, Using the QML API on Qt which has a stack of things which eventually goes through libhybris to talk to the Android HAL which talks to the camera hardware to take the picture
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> @dohbee, True but I'm just thinking in terms of fundraising
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, That video is very old. There are plans to have ubports unity8 working on both PC and phones, and what exact code that will mean is not yet entirely clear, i think
<tgBot1> <dohbee> lots of stuff that was done in that video is not applicable to the goals of ubports
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit does audio work for you btw?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, I need updated pulseaudio module from Sailfish
<tgBot1> <NotKit> and something is wrong with properties outside of container
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ethereals, Well, I think ubports is doing ok with patreon and liberapay.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, i commented out apparmor switch ${APP_ID} and it's still broken
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you want to start some company to try and get funding via bitcoin, and use that to help develop ubports, all the power to you, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that playing out well
<tgBot1> <NotKit> can you start Clock app for example?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, yes, i cab
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it looks so nice
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i can't launch browser though
<tgBot1> <NotKit> what about, say, eBay webapp?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, there's no such webapp installed
<tgBot1> <Ethereals> @dohbee, Yea, it was a thought. I would love to have Ubuntu touch in full development to pretty much be the computer phone we all need
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i use an older version of the rootfs, as the new one is broken on CAF
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, where can I see ubports goals?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, dispatching @mariogrip btw
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know
<tgBot1> <NotKit> what I did for browser before is … ln -s ../usr.bin.webbrowser-app /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what i mean though is that the goals canonical had at that point were obviously not the same as the goals ubports has today
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, eh?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it forces "complain" mode instead of "enforced"
<tgBot1> <NotKit> you can try to start browser from console with:
<tgBot1> <NotKit> webbrowser-app —desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit openstore works
<tgBot1> <NotKit> like, you can download apps?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i can install apps and they appear in the menu
<tgBot1> <NotKit> that's interesting
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/H0XB10SR/file_4138.jpg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/koeQgTHZ/file_4139.jpg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/g76590Qs/file_4140.jpg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> holy crap i can play minesweeper
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> on 16.04
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> unity8 just crashed lol
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> haha
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, Is there any future plans on ubports website?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and the phone rebooted
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, no, there is no specific roadmap as such
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> https://forum.yunit.io/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=23&p=103&hilit=goals#p103
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit installed ebay from the openstore
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it works
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so just not the browser?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> we need to make a plan! we cannot develop without a roadmap and visual design.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2rIC6pT0/file_4142.jpg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> browser itself still crashes
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> ohh shiet it's actually usable to some extent
<tgBot1> <libremax> The plan is to get first 16.04 working and the make a plan
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @libremax, we're working on that literally right this secont
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, sure we can
<tgBot1> <libremax> I se that
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @libremax, Lol no more question!
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> haahhahahaah
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit anything else you got for me? ^^
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does "Browser" app work?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547047/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> no
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> :(
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> ubuntu pastebin now has an "expiration" option, that's neat
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @NotKit, try this then
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Probably Canonical needs to save on their data plan 😆
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> you can always use pastebin.ru :P
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> Ubuntu working properly with anbox support on the oneplus 5 would be so sweet
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, the port is already there
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> compile it, flash it, and enjoy
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> Uh
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547057/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> nyet
<tgBot1> <dohbee> updated oxide would be sweet
<tgBot1> <NotKit> dmesg | grep apparmor | grep hybris
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547068/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> do i need to reboot after symlinking?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes, or /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess to fix this properly we need to check why webbrowser-app//oxide_helper isn't allowed to access libhybris/linker/*.so
<tgBot1> <dohbee> sudo service apparmor restart
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or just start, since it's not really a service
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, is apparmor denying it, or is dlopen failing for some other reason?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> apparmor, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/26547068/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> same error
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> after linking the browser and rebooting
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> apparmor is still denying it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ugh, apparmor.net seems to be gone :(
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, why the ??
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> u got it working? @NotKit
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -la /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/ … usr.bin.webbrowser-app -> ../usr.bin.webbrowser-app
<tgBot1> <NotKit> weird
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, ```$ ls -la /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain/ … webbrowser-app -> /usr/bin/webbrowser-app```
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> and it's still broken
<tgBot1> <NotKit> wrong
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> uh?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> not /usr/bin/webbrowser-app, "../usr.bin.webbrowser-app"
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> oh i thought that a typo
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> lol
<tgBot1> <NotKit> there is /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.webbrowser-app
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, `usr.bin.webbrowser-app -> ../usr.bin.webbrowser-app`
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> my mistake
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> is it wirght now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well the ../ would be wrong
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if it's in the same directory
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i ls'ed it, everything is ok
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no, `ls ../foo bar` will link to foo in the parent directory
<tgBot1> <dohbee> err
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> amd that is in the parent directory
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `ln -s ../foo bar` even
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, so what's the issue
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit browser works
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh, it wasn't clear that force-complain was a sub-directory
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/4rhFOiNc/file_4143.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> nevermind me, sorry
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Since. 18.12. the uaddblock isn't updating anymore and today i had youtube advertisment
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Is it maintained ?
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> (Sticker, 512x451) https://irc.ubports.com/Fjow0EG9/file_4144
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> pornhub app works on 16.04
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ipP0rOGT/file_4146.jpg
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Our hero
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> that's nice. can't read new in browser but porn, sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, you can have a cam girl on pornhub read the news to you
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> excellent workaround sir
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or cam guy, or horse, if those are your preferences instead
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @rogieroudshoorn, browser is also working now
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, see this
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> ah nice, wasn't when i checked on my bq today
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an apparmor hack. ;)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's "working"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you like losing some security/privacy
<tgBot1> Nel was added by: Nel
<tgBot1> <Nel> hell, I have a tablet bq aquariums m10 ubuntu edition, I can install directly ubuntu with ubports installer?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @anpok, what did you think of my system76, hiptster, Safe Tech Organice Fair Trade Co idea above?
<tgBot1> <Nel> I do not have to flash?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Nel, installing is flashing.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you don't have to lose your data (but you should probably back up first anyway, just to be safe)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, this is music to my ears!
<tgBot1> <Nel> OK thanks
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> https://forums.ubports.com/assets/uploads/files/1514483396319-photo_2017-10-22_22-17-49.jpg
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I think unity 7 dash is awesome somthing like that on unity 8 would be awesome
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Ismaelbonato, we need to finish 16.04 first
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @\
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, because your hair is pointy?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Are things getting busy in the super group?  Losing track?  Afraid of missing the *most important updates*??? Don't worry! With just one click here you'll be subscribed to the UBports Telegram News Channel: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, please $diety no
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> trying to build the webbrowser-app. Seems I need libapparmor to build it - anyone know where to get it?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x122) https://irc.ubports.com/rCuDm4HF/file_4148.jpg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i love webalate diffs
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> they are so not impossible to read at all
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, ?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @vanyasem, I totally aggree.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> though for me it is because I have no knowledge of Russian 😜
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I could need a hand importing approx 34 unity8 projects to our weblate lol
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> how can I help ubuntu touch on 16.04?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> or is it better to help with unity 8 bugs on github first?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can someone recommend a solution to run a .sh script on startup, with sudo permissions, on Vivid stable OTA-3? Hopefully it can take the password prompted for log-in and pass it through to the script to act as the password for it's sudo calls, too.
<tgBot1> <samzn> echo PASSWORD | sudo -S <command>
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Context: to auto-mount the SD card for Libertine apps, rather than my having to hit up the Terminal every time.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If I used that code, where would I place this script to make it run at startup?
<tgBot1> <samzn> it would read the password from the stdin pipe
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, it's in the archive in ubuntu. look at debian/control for what packages you need installed to build it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Your SD card is I guess an ext4 fs or something, instead of FAT32?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, unity 7 dash is horrible. i definitely would not want it on my phone. it is not how scopes should work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if what you want is a "home screen" with custom widgets and such, the dash and scopes is a really horrible way to do that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, test it? file bugs? is there something in particular you want to fix or improve?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, I would ask you to talk to @neothethird Jan but... his username is currently shut off.  The papparazzi are bothering him
<tgBot1> <anpok> @wayneoutthere, Thats the build your own device path.. hardware seems hard .. and seems to require far more mones
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @anpok, naw.  all OEM
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, huh?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I cannot mention you here @neothethird oh
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> now I can
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> maybe telegram servers were blocking my activities
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, you just did
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> busted! no secrets in here
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, kkkkkkkkkkk
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> No Rodney, standard FAT32.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, it should be auto-mounted already then. or you mean you need to bind mount it into libertine or something?
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, i didn't block anything
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, if you're on ubuntu touch, then that's a bug that appears on slow connections
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Yes that's it. Otherwise the desktop apps can't see the card.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, i am affected as well
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i think there is a way to tell libertine to bind mount a location, with libertine-container-manager
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so you should use that instead of trying to implement some weird hack that requires storing your password/pin in plain text in a script
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Well, remember what I said about password management. Can't it pipe the password I input during the system login to the script?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If so, no need to save the password.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee thanks. I'll have a browse around and see if I can get it all to build
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Is the web-browser built on top of oxide?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that is extremely non-trivial to do, so no, not really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, yes
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/issues
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> where are the bugs?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> hahahaahah
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Ismaelbonato, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues amongst that lot
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> oh thanks
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that is a very limited set of issues on the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are a LOT of components which make up the full stack on the phone
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8 just no-ones gone through and cross linked any relevent issues to github
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't think all of them have even been imported to github under ubports umbrella yet
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, is there something in particular you're looking for?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> something simple to do in order to know its structure
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> AFAIR I've seen ask ubuntu questions where people set up that password piping to auto-start scripts, yes on desktop Ubuntu rather than UT (but that matters not one would think) and I think the result veered more towards trivial. So it might be viable.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But, I'll look at your libertine-manager-app idea first.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Or if you like, implementation rather than result, yeah that reads better.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that sounds like horrible advice. people are way too interested in implementing insecure hacks to do things they think they want i guess, rather than doing things the right way :(
<tgBot1> <JhoeyLennon> Fwd from Tecnoblog: Hackers conseguiram rodar Linux no Nintendo Switch – https://tecnoblog.net/234060/nintendo-switch-desbloqueio-linux/
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, I agree it's not my style
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But I ask again, is that insecure though? Doesn't password-at-startup (not a script, but my dash'd abbreviation) in itsef pass the password to several (or many?) scripts? So,why would allowing it to hit one more script, which I've written mind you (so I know it's utterly benign) be insecure or problematic?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *itself
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, where are you getting the password from? why is it trivial for you to MITM the password to pass to sudo to start something as root?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no, login doesn't "pass the password to many scripts"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if it were to do so, that in itself would be a massive security hole
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok, fair, I'm not a Linux system admin (yet) but I thought that was what my verbose, GNOME, HDD Xenial startup output was suggesting.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'm not stating outright that this is a trivial idea, but I do recall reading that desktop/laptop users had gotten it running without much (if indeed any) trouble.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, maybe someone wrote a PAM thing which lets you pipe the password to a script, but that would be an incredibly horrible thing to actually use
<tgBot1> <Walid> @vanyasem, may if you start adbd by terminal you can connect device by adb shell
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Walid, oh, didn't know that. noted
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12973777/how-to-run-a-shell-script-at-startup
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Walid, wouldn't ssh still be better?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The top answer (213 net upvotes) seems concise and elegant.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that is not the same as you were asking. that is more along with what i said
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, no, you can adb pull in seconds
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, it's also basically "create a system init job"
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and scp requires some next-level fuckery with setting up a link to the device, etc,etc
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's not piping the login password to a script
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is that because the script doesn't require root privileges? I'm not sure if it states that either way actually.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vanyasem, you can ssh-over-adb which gives you much better terminal handling, in my experience; that's what the `phablet-shell` script from `phablet-tools` package did
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but it's probably not in arch
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, if it's run by system init, then it's already running as root
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so you want to be careful about what you're doing there anyway
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and that's what `rc.local` is already for, as well
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Right. I thought, in essence, what I was describing was the same as what you're saying... because after all, that system init call won't hit unless the password is correct. Or am I wrong?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but specifically for your situation, you a) don't actually need root iirc, and b) i'm pretty sure `libertine-container-manager` has a way to add bind mounts to containers, so they will just work always
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you are wrong
<tgBot1> <dohbee> init scripts have nothing to do with who is logged in or not
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> So the card would be mounted before the user logs in?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> they are running before the login manager
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ubuntu phone is special
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the user is always logged in, because it's using auto-login
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ah.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thank you for explaining this. We learn more every day with the UBP Supergroup!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, the user is always logged in, once the init process reaches the step where the auto-login occurs
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and then the screen is immediately locked
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so you never actually see the login manager itself on the phone. you're always looking at the lock screen which is in unity8 (except on first boot, where you get the setup wizard)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Right.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> So, going by this Stack Exchange post. Would the top answer do what I require?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And yes I've still to try with libertine-manager-app first.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know if the GUI app has a way to do what you want
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure the CLI tool does though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, it's not exactly how you should do it here, but yes, the general idea would work for what you want to accomplish
<tgBot1> <dohbee> also i still don't think you actually need root
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so just adding something to ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc might be better
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh i guess you do
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `mount: only root can use "--bind" option` :(
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> My script:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> #!/bin/bash … sudo mount -B /media/phablet/15D3-9E3C/ ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/vivid/mount/ … exit 0
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (hope that's a handy reference for any of our brothers and sisters who's been wondering how to set up a simple SD card mount for Libertine apps! :) )
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *who've
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (also note your SD card will have a different alphanumeric string or name)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `libertine-container-manager configure -i vivid -b add -p /media/phablet/15D3-9E3C`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Interesting. I switch between cards infrequently, will that create issues?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> assuming the newer version of libertine is actually on the 15.04 images
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't recall when it stopped getting uploaded to there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes, you'll need to get them to mount to the same location on the host
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but you have issues with your current script in that situation too
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I just run a different script pertaining to whichever card as necessary.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't recall how to force a consistent mount point with udisks, though
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> No worries.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well you could just bind mount /media/phablet instead of /media/phablet/<MOUNT>
<tgBot1> <dohbee> in which case you'd then have access to all of them
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> eyeballing the oxide code. In the 15.04 build I've tried, only the web browser can play audio through bluetooth. Thought I'd try and have a go at understanding why that is and if something could be done to bridge that
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ah, a catch-all, clever.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> regardless of which card you inserted
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone already had a go at it or got some pointers?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And would also work for USB OTG mounted media. Beautiful.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i've never got bluetooth audio streaming working on any ubuntu phone, but what you said doesn't make any sense to me. maybe a bug in pulseaudio or some config on your device perhaps
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i do know others have used bluetooth audio with other apps
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yep
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I've streamed audio from podcasts and youtube through the web browser but it dose'nt work with for example the cute spotify app or the podbird one. Have'nt tried the built in music app though. Perhaps I should give that one a go.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> weird
<tgBot1> <dohbee> should work for all of them.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Yeah the music app works fine. I have some memory of someone saying it only worked in the web browser.  Guess I could look into the music app and see whats the diff between how that one plays music and how an app like cutespotify does it
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Hmmm. It works today :) But Im sure it did not work when I tried it a while back ago. Well then thats one bug I guess I dont have to try and fix hehe
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, all audio should be going through pulseaudio, so even firefox in libertine should work for that i think
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> libertine-container-manager: error: unrecognized arguments: -b add -p /media/phablet/
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Yeah it seems to be working. Thought it might be a nice little bug to try and wrap my head around , guess I'll have to try and find something else useful to do instead :) Well thats good that its working
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, for the `configure` command? i guess it might not work on 15.04 :(
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Si si.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> might not work on 16.04 either, depending on what version is in the images
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Tagging @DanChapman for his insight.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't think `/etc/init.d` is on writable partition either. but you could add your `mount --bind /media/phablet /home/phablet/.local/share/...` command to `/etc/init.d/rc.local` i would think
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no need for sudo or the exit 0 either
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And if I do that, should I keep your idea of just mounting media instead of a specific card, for dynamic functionality?
<tgBot1> <anpok> @wayneoutthere, everything that has the chance of putting more open source devs on the payroll to contribute to UT is worthwhile
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The only writable parts of `/etc/init` are the `ssh.override` and `whoopsie.override` files
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yes
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I have no qualms about making the image temporarily writable for this change.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> All writable portions of the filesystem are in `/etc/system-image/writable-paths`
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Where should I write the line in rc.local?  Not the do_start program, right?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Program... function... terminology meh.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Ah, I guess you should put it in `/etc/rc.local` instead
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which should also be a bit more obvious
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you might want to check if the mount is already mounted, too, though
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The card is, but the media dir in general isn't.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Done, I'll reboot and test.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Dumbass question: does the system treat a reboot by GUI identically to one by sudo reboot?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Do you know how to reset unity 8 configs?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> to show welcome screen again
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Rodney, hmmm
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> sudo service rc.local start … mount: mount point ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/vivid/mount/ does not exist
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> This is using:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> mount -B /media/phablet/ ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/vivid/mount/ in /etc/rc.local
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yes-ish, but not exactly
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You need to replace the ~ there with `/home/phablet`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> obviously that path does not exist under /root
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ah yes of course, need the full dir reference.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> That works now, but:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/zhwQPO0Z/file_4150.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what are the permissions on the mount point?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> How would I determine those?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ah, the permissions in /media/phablet may be weird perhaps?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, `ls -lah /media/phablet` ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but not sure how it would have worked before if the permissions are weird
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or `ls -lah ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data/vivid/mount/`
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> drwxr-xr-x 8 phablet phablet 8.0K Jan  1  1970 Disposable
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well what's inside that?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Just the card itself.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I try to cd into blah/vivid/mount/Disposable/ but permission denied.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> can you `cd /media/phablet/Disposable` in the host?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Unsure what you mean by host, but yes I can get there via CLI.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> host being not inside libertine
<tgBot1> maartenvandruten was added by: maartenvandruten
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @maartenvandruten, Welcome Dandy! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <maartenvandruten> Thank you! Its nice to see that the community has become so big! More than 1200 members!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Yes indeed. So are you an audio guru?
<tgBot1> <maartenvandruten> What to say...yes i like high quality audio play back, i am working now on a open hardware loudspeaker system
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> So audiophile, rather than sound engineer?
<tgBot1> <maartenvandruten> I want to release my design under the OSHW license
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @maartenvandruten, Like Sonos?  Or serious quality ? ;)
<tgBot1> <maartenvandruten> Yes, you could say that
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Koss
<tgBot1> <maartenvandruten> Serious quality, JRiver still sounda better than ROON, but Daphile is also sounding very good i experienced
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Two makes a group @malditobastardo 😁
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @anpok, cool. that's also what I think.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @maartenvandruten, you might like... the UBports Audio group!  We like audio stuff.  And UBports.   … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lg6rpSWKVmXRSzKc4w
#ubports 2018-02-10
<tgBot1> <Seannyboy> Sorry folks can.somebody resend the beginners UB link again. Sorry for the interruption.
<tgBot1> <profetik777> This?  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @profetik777, Cool, Thanks Profetik777
<tgBot1> <Seannyboy> Thanks a mil
<tgBot1> <profetik777> np
<tgBot1> E. Andrés Ramírez. S was added by: E. Andrés Ramírez. S
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Where can I find systemimages for Nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @KunalBhat, http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/ ?
<tgBot1> laurent was added by: laurent
<tgBot1> <laurent> hi, someone can say me if UBport work on : … BQ Aquaris e4.5 please?
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> it's a supported, if legacy, device
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> so yes
<tgBot1> <laurent> 👌
<tgBot1> <laurent> I will try to install it
<tgBot1> <libremax> No try, only success here
<tgBot1> <libremax> At the end sometimes...
<tgBot1> <laurent> On my aquaris I have ubuntu touch 15.04, can I upgrade to UBport or I need to re install all ?
<tgBot1> <libremax> No upgrade until UBports is installed, then OTA as usual
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Ismaelbonato, do you have a Nexus 5? perhaps you can help me try to fix some bugs in unity8...I already had a look with one of the bugs I logged but my fix doesn't look like a good solution..it's like a workaround for now...it needs further analysis
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @Der_Sven, Thank you!
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @mariogrip I got sound with upgraded pulseaudio-droid-module
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I had to include it in pulseaudio tree though, otherwise it crashed
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, I am up to test that
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess Ubuntu configuration options are different and separate-built module misses some defines
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, right now
<tgBot1> <NotKit> you have Qualcomm :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I tested on MTK
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> let me test it
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I am cra≈azy
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> whats the difference between MTK and Qcom when it comes to audio?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I thought that the package is the same
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> am I wrong ? @NotKit
<tgBot1> <NotKit> package is same, and I used Halium android-7.1 headers to build it, but Audio HAL is different, so who knows
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> any special steps? like altering the configuration?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> install pulseaudio-module-droid deb from my archive (it may require installing same version of other pulseaudio packages as dependencies)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and so that's it basically? thank you !
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, you need to edit config :)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> dam
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> do I need to manually specify audio devices?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @laurent, totally! writing to you from e4.5, using it as a daily driver even
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem https://bpaste.net/show/9eab25c35d8b
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> oh, so just enable the module. makes sense
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i was not able to make in work. still `[    1.958854]   No soundcards found.`
<tgBot1> <arudy> If you want to play on ubuntu touch and built your own app or contributing to an existing one, this telegram group is made to get help from each others :) … #ubuntu #app #dev  #UbuntuAppDev … https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN (english)
<tgBot1> <arudy> (finally turned into a supergroup)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem, it's from dmesg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, yep
<tgBot1> <NotKit> way before pulseaudio gets started
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> makes sense. how have you tested it?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> as phablet: … service stop pulseaudio … pulseaudio -vvvvvv -n -F /etc/pulse/touch.pa
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but probably pulseaudio started by upstart still should have logs somewhere
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i guess i misunderstood your paste
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> as it complains about missing modules
<tgBot1> <NotKit> what module?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, `Failed to load module "module-droid-card" (argument: ""): initialization failed. … `
<tgBot1> <NotKit> anything in logs before it?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, https://paste.ubuntu.com/=m92KFXwJfZ/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> line 75
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> (Photo, 879x157) https://irc.ubports.com/2gfR62s0/file_4157.jpg that's what i changed in my conf
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I: [pulseaudio] droid-util.c: [/system/etc/audio_policy.conf:156] Unknown output devices entries: AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_MIRRORLINK
<tgBot1> <NotKit> that's where it fails
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> that file is weird
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it has entries that are commented out
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=fNPJwWnKWy/
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, #HTC_AUD_START and  #HT_AUD_END
<tgBot1> <NotKit> try commenting out mirrorlink section
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but this needs fixes in https://github.com/mer-hybris/pulseaudio-modules-droid
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, it's in the android filesystem which is read only
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> not sure if that's a good idea
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it's write protected, i can't even remount it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> because it was mounted first as r/o, so loop device is read-only as well
<tgBot1> freshvanilla was added by: freshvanilla
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @freshvanilla, Hello netjunky and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> So I found a bunch of break boards, that I think can all eventually be linked together, like pycom, Intel, arduino, and mini pc motherboards. All though I remember there was one brand that didn't work to well with Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <Vshogun7> Is that specifically arduino or adafruits?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @Javacookies, I don't have one sorry. Firstly I would like to help with unity 8 for desktop. but I think i need to waiting until unity 8 on 16.04 has finished
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> oh I see...no problem : … the bug I logged is actually for the desktop mode however it's only reproducible when connecting a phone/tablet to a monitor … anyway, perhaps you can look for other things you can help while waiting for 16.04 unity8 ;)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Hi @dohbee I decided to point the reference to the SD card rather than the whole media/phablet dir. Then, it works if I run sudo service rc.local start in the terminal, but contrary to my expectations that command doesn't run on startup? Is there a way to have it like so?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> A different question is, @UniversalSuperBox I recall you saying a while back that only Microsoft had good Miracast dongles with a standard achieved for UT wireless display on a monitor. Is that still the case?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No one has tested.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But then, can you vouch for the quality of a dongle by that company for our purposes?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I know that Microsoft dongles were well-tested before the Canonical drop. That is all.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> OIC. Well I think I'll go for their V2 adapter and try it out.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @Javacookies, I'm looking for to see or to help building a plan for Future of unity8
<tgBot1> <profetik777> It was good enough for an official demo put out by canonical too
<tgBot1> <profetik777> https://youtu.be/NUiEnTLFFdk
<tgBot1> <profetik777> But that's it
<tgBot1> <Martin> I have got a MS Miracast dongle + Pro5, but the mouse lag makes it really hard to use as desktop. Also in 16.04 wireless display seems to be broken.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Hi
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I want to ask something
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, It was only the v1, v2 had some issues iirc
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I know ubuntu touch project is stopped in 2015
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Nope. Canonical dropped it in 2017
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/X7aSphQn/file_4161.jpg
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> What is they
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I have no idea what they you mean
<tgBot1> <dohbee> What URL is that?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> cdimage.ubuntu.cok
<tgBot1> <dohbee> That's the domain yes, but not the URL
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Nevermind
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I thinkSome complication in ftp server, 2016 lenked to 2017
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I want to ask, who are developing the ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubports are
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> When I was looking the ubuntu touch webpages today, My knowings are died
<tgBot1> <arudy> Fwd from ubuconEU2018: Conference Confirmed: … Marius Gripsgard … Live Ubuntu Touch/Halium porting. … Intro to porting Halium (hardware abstraction layer) that makes GNU/Linux distributions Ubuntu Touch Plasma Mobile compatible with Android devices.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I am confused hard
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Sorry, but I can't really answer questions for which you do not include sufficient context.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I can only ask that you provide the missing context.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Who made the Xenial, zesty preinstalled ubuntu touch images in the cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Cannoncial or UBports?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Canonical did, before they dropped it
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ä°n 2016?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ä°n 2015, cannoncial, ok.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Until April 2017
<tgBot1> <Marco A> @TartanSpartan, hi, I'm new here, maybe I'm asking obvious things, is this a desktop pc screenshot with an ubuntu touch window on the right?
<tgBot1> <Marco A> Is this vnc or something like that?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like a Nexus 5 plugged into an external monitor
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Marco A, I think that's a tablet most likely bq m10...you see the side stage at the right ;)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, yeah, that makes sense
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> So I've run into an issue
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> and that's libertine/xmir at the left ;)
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I've got a ubport initrd hit a nail
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Error
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Hi,
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> And the website sent me here :)
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Hello
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat, Alright, grab a telnet session by running `telnet 192.168.2.15` and let's get running
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox, Got it running already ;)
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> having trouble installing ubuntu touch on my BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu Edition
<tgBot1> <Marco A> ok, thank you :) maybe are there any vnc howto to have the phone screen on a pc desktop?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat, Can you pastebin `dmesg`?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox, Nevermind give me a second
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> My phone's disconnected
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> https://pastebin.com/Z89uYpnr
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> here you go @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> hi
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Hi!
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> can anyone help me how to install Ubuntu touch on my BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu Edition
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Martin, was that with a wired or wireless mouse? Wired is preferable in this context.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Having problem getting the phone into bootloader mode😢
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @Lars Goran, Does your device respond to adb commands?
<Beton> @Lars Goran try holding power + vol down
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> ^ yes this. Also sometimes I notice I have to completely power off a device, and unplug it from the usb cable for some reason.
<tgBot1> <Martin> @TartanSpartan, It was a bluetooth mouse, maybe i should try a wired one. thx for the tip
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Then power + vol down , and replug after in bootloader
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> tried holding power+vol down doesnt work
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Marco, yes that is my M10, showing the beauty of running a desktop app side by side with a mobile app #Multitasking :)
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> how about power and vol up?
<Beton> the image in Ubports Installer shows power + vol up, but this is misleading for E5
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat can you do `cat /proc/cmdline`?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> okey
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> https://hastebin.com/uyiqaxucoj.vbs
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Martin, yes. This should be heavily signposted info: using bluetooth mice, keyboards and other peripherals can bottleneck wireless traffic for the phablet, which is absolutely not desirable for streaming to a monitor. Wired devices should be employed if at all possible using USB OTG interfaces.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat, The earliest place where it can panic after giving that message is `mount -o bind /root/run/image.fstab /root/etc/fstab`
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Is there anything in `/root`?
<Beton> @Lars Goran you should power off your device, hold power + vol down for few seconds, and release power button, still holding volume down
<Beton> this works for my E5
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> xbin        usr         lib         build.prop  bin         lost+found … vendor      media       etc         boot        addon.d
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> everything that;s there in root
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> You say you use a Microsoft adapter, was this the V1 type?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat, Okay, for some reason it's mounting the Android system.img... ohhhhhh
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you have a Halium rootfs on the phone right before the UT one?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Yep
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Because @dohbee said the V2 one had issues of some sort.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I see.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you go to recovery and...
<Beton> @Lars Goran if this will not work, try the same procedure, but with power up instead
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ```rm /data/system.img … ln -s /data/ubuntu.img /data/system.img```
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> ohkay
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> sure
<tgBot1> <Marco A> @TartanSpartan, Thank you, very nice. I would be interested in having a vnc server installed on the phone to be able e.g. to answer to sms messages with my PC keyboard. But last time I tried to apt-get install samba setting rw permission I had to reflash my phone :) ...
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Nope
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Nail again
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> `ls /root` again?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Going to dip my feet in the devel version of ub touch. Read that a lot of apps just would not run at all yesterday (calculator would start but not accept touch input), that still the situation?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Give me 2-3 mintues ... the battery died
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jimmie Johnsson, 16.04, yes
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Im making another build with a change in fstab
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> alrite, better brace myself then. Anyone working on those issues already?
<tgBot1> MixLeNain was added by: MixLeNain
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> You can safely assume they are and progress is tracked across github repos, but it's still a long way before we have stable Xenial.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I put it on my MX4, can test specific apps if you like (but I can't load new ones from Openstore, that's just one of the several deficiencies, to be fair!).
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I'm flashing the new systemimage ... just a minute
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> things seem fine so far.
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> okay okay okay
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> that fixed it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> 👍
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Thank you
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Here;s the problem
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> RootFs did;nt ask for password ...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Rootf didn't ask me to enter a password for root
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No, you need to log on as `phablet`
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Using the password you set during install
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah the install didn't ask me to set a password
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You used the specific branch given in the docs?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Yep
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Hi, Im in Factory mode n my phone and ubports installer is not doing anything..just say reboot to bootloader....😳
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/47r6Vkci/file_4163.jpg @UniversalSuperBox this is what I get when I start SSH
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/P6prhLTF/file_4165.jpg
<Beton> @Lars Goran, factory mode is not fastboot mode
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone know what "Binder_2" is?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Did anyone pick up the ubuntu touch project and make something like bodhi touch or arch linux touch?
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is the best hardware for running ubuntu touch?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> My SSH connection keeps timing out ...
<Beton> TyrfingMjolnir, for now best hardware is any device listed on https://www.ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @KunalBhat, Have you set the IP for your computer?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You might need to 'delete' the connection using the Gnome networks GUI.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And then set the IP again
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> How do I set the IP again?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Beton: I looked at reviews for Meizu Pro 5 and the critique is that the hardware is slow.
<Beton> TyrfingMjolnir, Meizu Pro 5 is legacy device afaik
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TyrfingMjolnir, Nope. Only the Ubports continuation of the project
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is current?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Meizu Pro 6?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, "legacy" is unrelated to device performance
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure who would say the pro 5 was slow, it is far from it
<Beton> TyrfingMjolnir, Fairphone 2, Nexus 5, OnePlus One, BQ M10
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox connection refused now ;/
<TyrfingMjolnir> The core of my question is rooted in the fact that I would like to have linux available without java between me and linux
<tgBot1> <dohbee> "legacy" is more like "core ubports devs probably don't have these devices and they aren't actively tested on regularly"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TyrfingMjolnir, given that statement, i'm going to take a wild guess and suggest that ubuntu touch is also not the linux you wish for
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Pro 5 is an utter powerhouse, a superb choice for any OS let alone Ubuntu Touch. Especially so when you opt for the pimped out version like mine which has 64GB internal storage and 4GB RAM.
<Beton_> I dont think Pro 5 is to slow, I'm running Ubuntu Touch on BQ E5 that have slower hardware, and it working very good
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> 4GB RAM! I wish Nexus 5 has that....too bad PRO 5 doesn't support wired external monitor
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Eh, Pixel could have been a great option instead, alas it's overpriced and lacking some features the Nexus 5 had. :-/
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Hi
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Keep ending up in Factory Mode on my phone wnen I try to use bootloder
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I was just trying to remember the chatter from the people working on it and testing it. Maybe the v2 does work after all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<Beton> @Lars Goran, what combination of buttons do you using?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Power+vol doen
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> down
<tgBot1> <dohbee> "Factory Mode" == recovery?
<Beton> try use Power + Vol Down instead
<Beton> Vol Up*
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Lars Goran is Ubuntu already installed on the phone and working?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> now thescreen says Recovery,fastbood and normal.which should I use?
<Beton> fastboot of course
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> shall I start the installer first?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> why don't you just enable dev mode in ubuntu and then install that way?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I have dev mode enabled
<tgBot1> <dohbee> should be able to use the installer with the device booted then. it should be able to then reboot to fastboot, flash the recovery image, reboot, and flash the OS, from there
<Beton> the problem is that Ubports Installer not working for E5, for me it stops on "reboot to fastboot mode"
<Beton> I flashed my E5 with old method
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> how?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox Connection refused  :/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Pastebin `/data/system-data/etc/init/ssh.override`
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> ist there an OTA- image of ubuntu touch like they used to update the the phone with bq?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but you need to manually flash to our builds first
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> how do I do that step by step?
<Beton> @Lars Goran, I flashed my E5 with ubuntu-device-flash tool
<Beton> Here is old tutorial: https://web.archive.org/web/20170622144804/https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-flash-existing-ubuntu-touch-devices-with-Ubports-images
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what os are you flashing from on your PC?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> OH? thesame u can use to flash it to Android?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I use BQ android firmware
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone know which log to go digging in if ubuntu touch crashes?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Overview.aspx?DetailID=1700&CategoryID=14&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=111&LanID=0
<tgBot1> <dohbee> this would be a cool device to see ubuntu on
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, depends on how you define "crashes" but actual crashes should have something in /var/crash/
<tgBot1> Владимир Г. was added by: Владимир Г.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I tried a running grep and after a while the device went black and showed me the "Google" logo, I guess it just rebooted.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Alrite I'll have a look in there
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox https://hastebin.com/erosavutuc.pl
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I really don't think you had the right branch of rootstock.
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Hmm
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> This is what that file needs to read: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=97WgPWQvfJ/
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Which one is it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> `xenial-actuallyfixit`
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Ooo
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I didn't change the branch when I cloned it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, You'll still need to update the file to match this
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Damn it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> No big deal
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee Ok well I will opt for V2. Common sense suggests a newer version of a peripheral shouldn't represent a regression. But worst cons to worse, I can always send it back.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, sounds like maybe you hit the OOM killer and something was causing one of the important system services to keep restarting, which caused the watchdog script to reboot the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, we're talking linux here. newer stuff tends to not be supported as well, since devs haven't necessarily had time to reverse engineer things. but yeah, it should work ok i guess.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> V2 is also more easily accessible, first hand, from Amazon.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Fingers crossed!
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> is it safe to delete the syslog? Thought I could just wipe it clean and then try what provokes it to crash and then have a look at it
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, why not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah. Usually easier to buy new things. :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, syslog gets rotated
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so uh, what's the point of deleting it exactly?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> just `grep watchdog /var/log/syslog` and it will likely tell you if that was the issue
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Hi
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> hi
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> still no success
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> can I use the method BQ use for flashing to Android?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Btw Rodney, did you see my follow-up question earlier today about the rc.local autostart for mounting the SD card for Libertine?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, you'll have to check syslog to see why it's "not running" i think. more likely it's running and failing at startup for some reason
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, Feb 10 19:14:31 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    9.812938] dhd_attach(): thread:dhd_watchdog_thread:501 started
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> That sounds like it?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no, that's the kernel watchdog
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the thing i'm talking about i think will appear as "ubuntu-phablet watchdog:"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> instead of kernel: there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's basically a bit of upstart magic and a script to reboot the phone when important system services keep restarting
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox now it's rebooting constantly
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> :/
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, Dont see anything like that. Is there something thats logged to the syslog always when it powers up?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> If I download and open the Ubuntu Edition firmware and replace the existing recovery.img with ubports and flash the firmware....would it work?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i don't recall, but probably not. i think it only appears when things start restarting constantly
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Alrite. I'll try and dig around a bit more. It seems that the crash dose'nt always happen.  Probably cause when I grep the last time from the terminal app in the phone, it tried reading/acessing something it should not have tried accessing and it could'nt recoup from that. perhaps if I grep for something that it will not find forcing it to go through everything
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ahh. I think I see what happened. grep stats back with "Cannot allocate memory". Perhaps if that happens at a bad time, the phone might have a real hard time since something ate all the memory on it causing it to crash
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, sounds like OOM
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I did grep recursively through the entire device looking for something.  I cant imagine grep itself is a memory hog though? It has to be something else that is eating up the memory when grep is being executed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, if you hit a file larger than the available memory, it would be unable to allocate the memory to read the file.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> like, say, a movie or something
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Along these lines, for looking at sys log, I should use dmesg | grep something. But what should "something" be?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dmesg != syslog
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok, so instead I should use...?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> why not just `grep foo /var/log/syslog` ?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Just needed a spark of inspiration, thanks.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> bash: /var/log/syslog: Permission denied
<tgBot1> <dohbee> right, you probably need sudo to read it
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Still denies permission with sud.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Nam, used nano instead.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *nvm
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I guess I should reboot and then read the log straight after.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> "ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    0.000000] Booting Linux on physical CPU 0" sure sound like the phone is booting right?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> It seems that when ever it begins to log in syslog from the reboot (at least when it crashes which is what Im trying to provoke with my grep command), the log is always dated May 5 06:02 - ring any bells for anyone?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't know the time yet
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Because of the way that Qualcomm RTCs work.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Yeah seems like it gets some random date and time when booting up. Well, thats a good thing to know if looking for boot info in the syslog. Can see these random dates in middle of "normal" logging messages when it went down
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Last logged before I get a new date: "ubuntu-phablet rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="858" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15."
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, it was killed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> OOM killer will do things like that :)
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Still intrigued why it would gargle up all that memory. When it spat out the cant allocate memory message, it was trying to read back a file that is only couple of 100kbs. Perhaps it was trying to read through a bunch of logfiles or some other file that is big that just comes with ubuntu.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone run into same problem running a (perhaps stupid) grep question and seen it just run amok with it on say a standard ubuntu pc edition?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, without knowing what the exact memory usage profile was at the time of that error, it's impossible to know why exactly you got that error
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> It is reproduciable. All you have to do is do a "grep -Ril "somethingthatIwillnotfind" /" and it will crash always. Might be an interesting thing to investigate. Some would call it masochism but I kind of like it
<Beton> UBports Installer not working for BQ M10 HD too
<Beton> dev mode enabled, it see my device, but stuck on "Running platform tool fallback exec asar cmd fastboot devices"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, well yes, doing something that will cause RAM to get filled, will result in OOM killing things, almost certainly resulting in a reboot
<tgBot1> <eandres97> (Voice, 1s)https://irc.ubports.com/RxxIGT1w/file_4171
#ubports 2018-02-11
<tgBot1> nervillo was added by: nervillo
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> on unity 8 folder run "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/ builddir/src/unity8  -mousetouch"
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> use kdevelop to navegate and compile from source
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> on unity 8 folder run to test unity 8 on x  "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/ builddir/src/unity8  -mousetouch"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, Why Mir on top of x? Why not just use u8 on Mir in a VM?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> It keeps rebooting :/
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> When I flashed it with the new rootfsng
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox A little help  ? With the new rootfs installer, the devices keeps rebooting ..
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I've made the changes to init.rc but that did'nt work :/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have any logs
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I could get them for you
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, And why are your screen shots so small?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox, how do I get the logs  ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, depending on your kernel version
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> 3.4
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Boot to recovery to read it
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I don't have a last_kmsg :/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a `/sys/fs/pstore`
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> yep
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Anything in there
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> console raamops
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> and pmsg-ramoops-o
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's see the ramoops file
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> That is not an Ubuntu Touch log...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Also you're running kernel 3.10
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> nope
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> 3.4
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Linux version 3.10.96-g68d1b37 (jenkins@build)
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> ohkay thats weird
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> the kernel i'm using is supposed to be 3.4
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Either way, that's the recovery kernel
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> Do you want the pmsg?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> so... no log....
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox Alright
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I have a kmsg that i cannot copy or even access from the computer
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> but i can read it with terminal in twrp
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> nevermind. that's the twrp log again
<tgBot1> deegrate was added by: deegrate
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> @deegrate, Welcome
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox, So what do I do now :/ ?
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I don't even have a log to debug the issue :/
<tgBot1> <nikhilubuntu> Is it OK if I try development image of 16.04?
<tgBot1> <nikhilubuntu> Are the data and calls working?
<tgBot1> <nikhilubuntu> I have e5 hd
<tgBot1> Lee Courington was added by: Lee Courington
<tgBot1> <Lee Courington> Does anyone know how to get around the adb push error using the ubports installer on macOS? It seems the error is it's missing a \ in the path but can't figure out where to edit the line
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Lee Courington, https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/68  … This issue.
<tgBot1> <Lee Courington> Yep, that seems to be the same issue. … Know where I can find the getUbportDir file so I can change it? I can't seem to locate it
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/blob/master/src/utils.js … This guy.. not sure how to fix this on the mac.  Edit the dmg file or build from source after fixing the utils.js file.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> It might be easier to just spin up a 16.04 machine?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Not sure why the PR hasn't been accepted.  Need to check into this and find out.
<tgBot1> Rohit was added by: Rohit
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello Rohit and welcome to UBports :)
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Take a look at our https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information.
<tgBot1> <Rohit> @Crash_Burn, Thank you. … Just a ubuntu touch enthusiast here, not a developer.. I hope that's alright.
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> My console ramoops only displays twrp log ... Can someone help?
<tgBot1> Felix was added by: Felix
<tgBot1> <Felix> Hi there, I have problems with installing ubuntu touch on my fairphone 2.
<tgBot1> <Felix> It stops at this piont ...
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> I think this is the group for installation help
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <Felix> Ok, thanks ...
<tgBot1> <KunalBhat> :) np
<lotuspsychje> im trying to photorec my bq 4,5 but no dice
<lotuspsychje> phone encrypted somehow?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Feels like the browser is faster in the devel track than in 15.04 - anyone else notice that too or am I just imagining?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I think everything feels faster and smoother in 16.04
<tgBot1> <igofftt> Hi people. yunit has died?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> yes
<tgBot1> <igofftt> sad
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> yes
<tgBot1> Wolfgang Eder was added by: Wolfgang Eder
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> who uses kdenlive? anyone experienced rendering but the output if 0kb after only a second....I have a feeling a I had this issue before and I have a solution but I can't remember....
<cc> hello,is there for ubuntu-touch?
<tgBot1> <tydell> @Javacookies, Is 16.04 on Nexus 5 is usable enough as daily driver ? Any issues - mobile internet/wlan works ok ? I have bought Nexus 5 32GB but problems with non functional mobile data switch in indicators is annoying.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> nope, I believe 16.04 builds for any device is still not stable … most apps don't work
<cc> i'v now use Meizu pro5 ubuntu, i want to change it tobe android,how can i do?
<tgBot1> A K was added by: A K
<tgBot1> <A K> Hello
<tgBot1> <A K> Kindly can I Install Ubuntu Touch on Huawei mate 9?
<cc> where can i find magic-device-tool ?
<cc> i cant install it
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi A! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to the most important information and feel free to ask any support related question in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <A K> Okay thanks dear
<cc> it always told me "command not found"
<tgBot1> <aptinstall> Hi ! I have meizu mx4 ubuntu edition, now it runs android flyme 6.0.2. How can I get it back to ubuntu touch?
<cc> how can i runs android on my ubuntu phone....
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @aptinstall, You'll have to use the flash tool from meizu to switch back, then you can switch to ubports.
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> Can you flash from the terminal to put ubuntu 16.04?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, Because it's so slow
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, Really? Because you're using VirtualBox? It is decently fast enough here in kvm/qemu.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ricardo, yes. if you're running 15.04 on the phone, you can even switch directly on the phone, but it's best to do so over adb/ssh shell
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I made this VM to do the tutorial, but it works decently so I did a torrent.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @Ismaelbonato, like this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the "make x great again" trope is quite awful, btw
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so you installed unity8 debs, and you grabbed unity8 source, built it, and ran it with mousetouch enabled
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that doesn't really tell me anything about why unity8 on mir natively on your vm would be "slow" exactly
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> it's simpre but in the first that I tryed to build unity 8 was a pain, so I make this tutorial to help.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> the tutorial is the important thing, virtual machine is only a plus that I had made.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/blob/xenial/CODING
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> because this link is outdated
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Unity8 on X load is os load + Xorg + Mir + Unity8 … Unity8 on vm load is os load + Xorg  + YourXde + os load + Mir + Unity8 … this means, Unity8 on X load is (YourXorgde load + os load times) lighter than Unity8 on vm
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Wothout counting that loads inside a vm are toughter
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that is not true
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that is to say, it is irrelevant to whether unity8  is "slow" or not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and he's running unity8 on top of X inside a VM anyway. it's not like there is no VM being used in this case
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there may be a couple of "outdated" (but not really) things in that document, but the basics are still very valid
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anyway, if i was going to make a "plan" for unity8, one of the first things would be "kill the mousetouch thing"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anyway have to go for now.
<tgBot1> Telegranta was added by: Telegranta
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Telegranta and welcome.  Let us know if you have any questions and please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more info.
<tgBot1> <aptinstall> @dohbee, Should I unlock the bootloader ?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @igofftt, I think Unity8 is alive instead?  Link? Anyone?
<tgBot1> <libremax> Unity8.io
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, we own that
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> uh... yeah, I knew that
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> lol
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is the confinement of UT such that we can't use cmake and make to build apps on it?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> No they should still work fine. I'd personally use a chroot if i was doing it on device.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, we do?  nice.  Is there a Telegram group for people who want to kick butt and not chew bubble gum?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> why not both?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> fair enough
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, no there isn't
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Ok!  Sounds like a job for UBAM!  (unless you have another suggestion in which case... PM me and yell at me)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Can I yell at you even though I think that's a good idea?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Yes, i like yelling
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> you can use these tools: !@#$$
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll get right on it
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Dan, so Libertine for example?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does Libertine work on 16.04 in theory?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> ^ I haven't be able to get it to run, and I think Dan is trying to update/migrate some repos or whatever to get it closer to functionality.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *been
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, yes if you installed all the dependencies
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @NotKit, Yes it should work but the xenial branch currently uses systemd and needs reverting.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I can get "touchscreen touchpad" working on N5 with an external display
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> what am I missing?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Why do I need another group for that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vanyasem, The 'not' part of your statement? :)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, whoops
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @dohbee, lol... I like your humor Rodney.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't know what you'd be missing there. That code is all in u8 though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Do you have a mouse connected?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, no
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it says that i can use my touchscreen to control the coursor, but there's no coursor on the screen
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Hmm. Keyboard?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, connected s BT mouse, it works.  still cant move its coursor
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, no, nothing. just slimport
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Oh,. O cursor on external display you mean?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No cursor even
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Weird.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Sounds like you found a bug
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> also windows start with minimum size for some reason
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yeah, windowed mode is not great in u8 for window sizes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Uhm, I see a cursor though
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, I show you my external mouse at the first second
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I had to connect it because that touchpad thingie refused to work
<higuita> hi, i want to upgrade a bq ubuntu phone to ubports, but i do not want to lose the contacts, musics and sms
<higuita> will the install keep this data? if not, how to backup it and restore after?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Right, so where was the cursor when you connected the mouse?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> Yeah, it's a known bug in Nexus 5, I believe
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem is it vivid or xenial?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> It works in Nexus 7
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @NotKit, vivid
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, I already filed a bug for that..well kinda related to that, the window size and placement gets cached but when you open the app in Stage mode, they get lost
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, center of the screen
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Not sure why n5 would be an issue there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, This is mostly an issue in apps, not u8
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> nope, my apps has default height and width but it's not followed by tje windows
<tgBot1> <Jorge> How is it installed?
<tgBot1> <Jorge> @vanyasem, .
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Ok, most apps have bad sizes under xorg too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jorge, Just ubports on n5 with slimport display
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, do you see the same with dekko or does it remember it's size & position? It restores the width height and position on launch itself so if that doesn't work somethings certainly iffy.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it gave me a keypad to enter my password
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> lol
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Of course
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, it's small at first but then resizes eventually, but it did not restore the previous position
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> in my opinion, unity 8 should manage this and app's shouldn't be required to set their size and position themselves
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, got slimport for $4 off aliexpress
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, I will half agree
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/vitasdk
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, It's just trying to help!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Think there's any way I can hope to build this on an M10 with Libertine, or are the ARM architecture and 15.04 stable just too unsurpassable as obstacles?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, and it does help
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I don't have a keyboard
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @TartanSpartan, you can create any Linux chroot and use it to build, in theory, as long as it can build on ARM (doesn't depend on prebuilt x86 binaries, for example)
<tgBot1> ajyotirmay was added by: ajyotirmay
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, What is the problem exactly?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Create container, install deps, build.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> No problem as such, just it felt like a pretty daunting prospect. I should start by checking my build of it on my desktop and see if I could actually fit it on my (cramped) M10.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, I really don't see the issue with apps doing it tbh. Yeah it might be nice to not have to care, but it's only a couple of lines of code in an app to add it. It not repositioning is a bug though. Not sure where that would be though qtubuntu possibly?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Pro 5 may be a shout, if Seabass runs on a wireless display like it does on an M10's touchscreen (does anyone know?).
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, I think you also commented that in the bug 😜 … but I really think Unity8 should be able to handle it in case that the app doesn't … i don't mind app having their own logic but there should a default
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Apps should not manage state of window manager, and app devs shouldn't be required to do things we can save them from doing.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> and also, starting in a little square sure doesnt look good ;)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> and obviously, it's already implemented, the size and position are already stored it's just that they are reset when opening the same app in stage mode, and there's also no default size...not respecting the app's explicit size....bugs for me :)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> these are the bugs I'm trying to fix myself...keyword trying :) so far I only got a workaround with one of them … i'm obviously one of the very few that's actually using desktop mode
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Because groups are dope
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, Ok but to what extent should it not be allowed to manage window state? should it be allowed to control the windows visibility like entering/exiting fullscreen or minimize/maximize or multiwindow apps might want to reposition it's windows to tile them or even hide a window to prevent input for a short period
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> If an app was to set QWindow::AutomaticVisibility then maybe the window manager could take control. But i don't think the option that an app can control it's own window state should be ruled out.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Throwing it out here in case anyone can help. I tried to close a desktop app, the tablet crashed, and as occasionally happens in these circs, the container wiped and now I have to rebuild it. I'm trying to do so, but I get these Python errors:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "/usr/bin/libertine-container-manager", line 313, in <module> …     container_manager = LibertineContainerManager() …   File "/usr/bin/libertine-container-manager", line 35, in __init__ …     self.containers_config = ContainersConfig() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libertine/ContainersConfig.py", line 64, in __init__ …     self.refresh_database() …   File
<tgBot1> "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libertine/ContainersConfig.py", line 167, in refresh_database …     self.container_list = read_container_config_file() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libertine/ContainersConfig.py", line 31, in read_container_config_file …     container_list = json.load(fd) …   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/json/__init__.py", line 268, in load …     parse_constant=parse_constant, object_pairs_hook=object_pairs_hook, **kw) …   
<tgBot1> "/usr/lib/python3.4/json/__init__.py", line 318, in loads …     return _default_decoder.decode(s) …   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/json/decoder.py", line 343, in decode …     obj, end = self.raw_decode(s, idx=_w(s, 0).end()) …   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/json/decoder.py", line 359, in raw_decode …     obj, end = self.scan_once(s, idx) … ValueError: Expecting property name enclosed in double quotes: line 5 column 13 (char 151)
<tgBot1> TobiasSchimpf was added by: TobiasSchimpf
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i don't need to get high. nor do i need a group for every different word i type.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, full screen would be something the app requests from the WM, and then the WM either allows or denies it. As for multi-window apps, it should be up to the user, not the app. The user controls windows through the WM, not through the app. Therefore, the state is part of the WM, and not the app.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, It mostly should be ruled out, as a matter of security/privacy.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Something broke the json config file for the containers, it would seem.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> What would be the best way to fix that? Desktop shell access and reinstall the dependencies?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Could this be relevant to UT when it will come to optimizing performance and improving battery life in the future? https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7woqse/linux_needs_better_cpu_throttling/
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> "It's especially strange that Android has all kinds of improved CPU governors that haven't made it into the desktop for some reason."
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, No, look at the json in ~/.config/libertine/ and see what broke
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think that's where it is anyway
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @peternerlich, Probably not, since we're using the Android kernels, so much of this stuff is already applied, at least for things that have 7.1 support from Android.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ie, when halium ports are working, and the norm, it should just be there already
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think some of the things are in the latest upstream kernel too, it's just that android is shipping on older kernels, so it has things backported, iirc
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> nice, that sounds even better
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I read this book and a lot of the Android changes make sense now: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/embedded-android-karim-yaghmour/1110854068
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's the only place I can find it for sale)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> That directory is gone @dohbee
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, maybe it's in ~/.local/share/ then. i don't recall the exact location of ContainersConfig.json (or if that's the exact filename), but it a) must exist, because you're getting that error and b) is broken, because you're getting that error
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, you could `find ~/.* -name "*.json"` too
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok, found it, it's rather stark:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> GNU nano 2.2File: ...Config.json            … { …     "_warning": "This file is automatically $ …     "containerList": [ …         {
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Sorry, had terminal up in side stage, but even full screen it's threadbare:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> GNU nano 2.2.6                                            File: ContainersConfig.json                                                                                                … { …     "_warning": "This file is automatically generated by Libertine and should not be manually edited.", …     "containerList": [ …         {
<tgBot1> <dohbee> uhm, paste.ubuntu.com brah
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if that's the entire file, then that clearly explains your issue
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Fair, but the absence of anything much there a) made me think a pastebin wasn't necessary and b)concerns me.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, a) pastebin is good, because this channel has an irc bridge, and pasting long things like that can make it very confusing for people on irc
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and b) yes, if that's the entirety of the file, it's concerning because something broke it
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Related to the crash?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> probably
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so congratulations, you found a bug :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I tried to do a sudo apt-get remove of the deps, which did, but rather worryingly it also removed several key things like ubuntu-touch and the things that govern the clicks. That in itself is a WTF.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But what's the best way to get the Libertine framework working again?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> of what deps, and where?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i have no idea what you did, or where you did it
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> From the base system. xmir, libertine-apps-scope (possibly paraphrased), python3-libertine-chroot (ditto), libertine.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> why did you do that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> of course it removed ubuntu-touch, it is a metapackage
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there is no need to remove libertine and its deps
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> To try and revert the program and start from fresh.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @TartanSpartan, do you get such kind of layout on tablet?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> yes 😊
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> That's what happens when you do that. I don't see why "of course" it should uninstall fundamental packages for the system if you choose to remove a niche program, but that's not my primary concern here I guess.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, it won't work :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> heh, nice, wish I could get this on Gemini someday
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Three finger press on an app and drag it to the side
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, of course because `ubuntu-touch` is simply a metapackage which depends on other packages, which make up the "ubuntu touch" system, and `libertine` is one of those packages
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you remove a package, things which depend on it will also be removed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, you will get it, once you add the device-specific config bit, which makes unity8 know that the device is a tablet :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> even on Xenial?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> That's interesting, if a bit alien to my experiences with other Linux, but anyway.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> What can I do now?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> even on bionic, if you were to build a bionic rootfs and the unity8 stack on bionic
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The fact that the error points to a double quotation mark in a Python file, making me wonder if I should tinker with that file?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Could do a side-by-side with the same file on my Pro 5.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, no. it does not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's not complaining about the python file
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's complaining about the json file, which is obviously broken
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Right, the quotation in the json, I see now.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> What if I were to delete that file?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it failed to parse the obviously broken json
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which apparently was broken in the middle of a write to it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, then libertine won't know about your current containers
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but will be slighty better off than you are currently
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you try to create an existing container, it might just notice that it already exists
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Alternatively, if I import the json from my Pro 5, which has identical characteristics except for a couple of apps?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the json file doesn't know what apps are installed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's just the list of containers
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ermmmm...
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> A sample from my Pro 5 file.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh, weird
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> At a push, I might be able to edit the references to programs which are on the Pro 5 but not the M10 out of the file. Or I might have a recent screenshot on an SD card with the programs (if not the full package list).
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *edit them out from my own memory
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Of the two approaches I hypothesised, which sounds more viable to you? If anything this reveals how important it is to keep a backup of that file in particular.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @DanChapman also interested in your take here, if you have one :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, copy the file over i guess
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if everything else is exactly the same, it should be fine
<tgBot1> <dohbee> really, i don't think jenkins should keep a list of installed packages/apps, in the json file. that sounds like a bad design
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is jenkins used in libertine?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> On the other idea, do we have reason to suspect that if it was deleted, a new one would be generated?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> err
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't think libertine should keep a list of installed packages/apps
<tgBot1> <dohbee> had a brain fart there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, not generated in the way that you would like, i would suspect
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok, to keep my bases covered I'll mount this card and see if a snapshot record of the tablet's apps does exist, first.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Done it. L-C-M (abbreviated) list shows vivid exists. So should be able to rebuild from here.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Will report back after I do that.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> In fact, I might not have to rebuild the whole container, maybe just the installed apps? Time will tell.
<tgBot1> SasST was added by: SasST
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Hello @SasST  and welcome.  Let us know if you have any questions and please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more info.
<tgBot1> Syed Moin Draz was added by: Syed Moin Draz
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @Syed Moin Draz, Welcome Syed. Someone here should be able to help you @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> That's our install room.
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Thank you.. Now what should i do... My phone is in ubuntu recovery mode... But in my pc its showing waiting for device to enter in recovery mode
<tgBot1> <Joa L> @Syed Moin Draz, Some options: usb debugging is still off? USB serial is nog Lister het as a know device? Or screen of locked?
<tgBot1> <Joa L> What channel?
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Usb debugging is on...
<tgBot1> <Joa L> What is the current/last OS?
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Current os is lineage os nougat 7.1... Last os was liquidsmooth 4.4
<tgBot1> <dohbee> does the phone appear in `adb devices` list on pc, while in recovery? maybe adbd failed to start when recovery came up for some reason, try restarting into recovery?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or try restarting the installer and trying it again
<tgBot1> <Joa L> And next OS is Ubuntu 15 or 16?
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> @Joa L, Ubuntu 15
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> @dohbee, I tried two times but it still stuck after recovery mode appears in device
<tgBot1> <Joa L> Laptop OS where you running the app to get Ubuntu on your phone? And also to open an terminal/cmd and try to find your phone using ADB
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Windows 8.1... In bootloader device is not showing in adb
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no, there is no adb in bootloader, it is fastboot
<tgBot1> <dohbee> in recovery there should be adb though
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> @dohbee, Yeah
<tgBot1> <Joa L> Did you use adb... Or fastboot... Commands?
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Both
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> It showing in fastboot devices
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Should i have to download external files? In ubport installer or it download files itself
<tgBot1> peter matis was added by: peter matis
<tgBot1> <Joa L> Should be done al automatically
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Ok
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Now what to pls help
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Do*
<tgBot1> <Joa L> Do you have an second laptop pc?
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> I have laptop
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> please discuss installation troubles in @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> don't spam this chat
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> thank you
<tgBot1> <Syed Moin Draz> Ok
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hellow peter and welcome.  Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more newcommers info.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, you are amazing in that way.  im so weak and need these things.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> As you can see, Libertine is back. No need to install everything again, the Pro 5 was able to resucitate the M10 by donating/cloning it's json file. To my knowledge the programs run fine (Double Commander looked like it always does) but I'll test all of them over time.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> RELIEF! :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thank you for guidance during the surgery, Rodney.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Who is maintaing the Libertine app now? Is it discontinued?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> I'm sure there was a click of this somewhere: https://launchpad.net/libertine
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @AresMinos, I'm not sure about this ... I don't remember using a Libertine app.  I setup Libertine from the command line. … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Are you thinking of this: … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/libertine-scope.ubuntu
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Nope, canonical introduced an app to install debs into libertine containers
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there was a sort of app too, which got turned into a system-settings plugin
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it was never packaged as a click, though, iirc
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> And I remember having an app to install the silos
<tgBot1> Edgard was added by: Edgard
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are no more silos
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so an app to install silos is not going to be useful
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> ah ok... never mind :P  Never saw that.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> And what about the work in those :O?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Welcome to Ubports Edgard .  Be sure to check out our welcome page for more info https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, what about it?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Where can one find it?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> It wasn't merged into Unity8
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, if the branches weren't deleted, the code is still on launchpad i guess
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but you're going to have to be more specific about what "it" is
<tgBot1> Andrei was added by: Andrei
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello and Welcome Andrei .  Please jump right in if you have any questions.
<tgBot1> <Andrei> Ubuntu touch available for One plus 2 ?
<tgBot1> <libremax> To date, no
#ubports 2020-02-05
<ikmaak> ubports for pinephone works great, it just blocks the screen with a swiping tooltip that does only let me in again temporarily after logging in again
<ikmaak> i just disabled unlocking with password, and now i am really stuck :P
<ikmaak> it stopped, dunno why
#ubports 2020-02-06
<Fuseteam> EH?
<Church-> Hmm, wonder if there's a more up to date version of ofono I can install.
<Church-> Does ub touch use a specialized repo for stuff like that?
<Church-> Perhaps I'll just build it from source.
<Fuseteam> what do you "more up to date"?
<Church-> I'm curious if the version I have it out of date. Couple bugs with ofono I'm running into, with my carrier being recognized but unable to be connected to via sim
<Fuseteam> you can check system settings, possibly try the devel channel
<Church-> Will do, thanks.
#ubports 2020-02-07
<charims> Wanted to share an issue i found on pinephone braveheart with most recent build, but not sure where to open the issue:
<charims> systemd-timedated seems to die after firstboot wizard. Error message in dmesg is "systemd-timedated[11293]: Assertion 'path' failed at ../src/basic/path-util.c:354, function path_startswith(). Aborting."
<charims> This also might cause wifi to fail to reconnect on reboot or otherwise. My workaround (working so far) is to "ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles /etc/localtime"
<charims> I would be happy to create an issue/bug  if anyone can point me in the right direction.
<Fuseteam> I think the pinephone directory on gitlab is good spot
<ikmaak> did the pine irc server die? i cannot connect anymore
<papertigers> is it possible to bring up the keyboard in an app running under libertine
<papertigers> actually forgot that, but will gstreamer work in one of the libertine containers?
#ubports 2020-02-08
<charims> ikmaak: i had to disable ssl cert verification to reconnect to pine64
<Fuseteam> Papertigers desktop linux apps aren't really designed with the phone size and screen in mind......
<Fuseteam> gstreamer is used on ut tho
<u0_105> hello everyone
<u0_105> there is anyone iranian here
<papertigers> Fuseteam: yeah it, was more of just a fun experiment
<papertigers> decided to play with ubports on my old nexus 4
<tertl3> hi
<tertl3> i have question about UT on pinephone
#ubports 2020-02-09
<hallyn> hm, this is odd.  i did the firstboot questions on pinephone with ubtouch, had to walk away, i'd never given a password, but now it wants me to give one
<hallyn> i suppsoe i can just re-dd the image to the sdcard...  but is there a default pwd?
<tertl3> yes
<tertl3> phablet is password
<hallyn> ah
<hallyn> thanks :)
<hallyn> shoulda guessted that
<tertl3> np, do you have a sim card in yours?
<hallyn> not yet
<hallyn> first making sure the device is all working with wifi
<hallyn> then i might first try to use it again to get swype working,
<tertl3> i have a verizon prepaid and its not showing up at all on the phone
<hallyn> or just use it as daily driver.  undecided
<hallyn> oh
<tertl3> it says, "no sim card"
<hallyn> did the modem test in the postmarketos that came with it say it was working?
<tertl3> yeah it says it working
<tertl3> but it says no sim
<hallyn> ok - i need a screwdriver to ge tmy sim card out of my other phone :)  will try it later tonight
<tertl3> okay
<tertl3> im hoping that there will be a list of working carriers soon
<tertl3> they could do it by country
<hallyn> oh right - my sim is at&t
<hallyn> so it won't say much for you
<tertl3> well, i may get another line to use it for calls only or something
<tertl3> a cheap plan for calls an text only
<tertl3> 15 or 25 a month
<hallyn> consumercellular fits that bill, but there's a bunch i guess
<hallyn> soooo.   i shoudl be able to do full containers here eh? :)
<tertl3> like docker?
<hallyn> like lxc
<Fuseteam> Paper: i see
<ikmaak> for mark the icon designer from the stream: thanks for the help!
<Phruis> i made a very early days install script for the pinephone
<Phruis> https://github.com/Goddard/pinephone
<Phruis> any suggestions?
<Phruis> do you guys use the android usb app?
